# Glossybox April 2014 (Spoilers!!)



## biancardi (Mar 21, 2014)

well, it is that time to start thinking ahead!!


----------



## sla6793 (Mar 26, 2014)

updates!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Mar 26, 2014)

New pic up on Glossybox's site &amp; the only product in the pic that we have never received is the

Ciate nail polish 


... Possible spoiler for April?


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Mar 27, 2014)

> New pic up on Glossybox's site &amp;Â the only product in the pic that we have never received is the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



... Possible spoiler for April? I would love that box as is!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 27, 2014)

> I would love that box as is!


 Ditto! I'd love that tarte lippie.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Mar 27, 2014)

updates!


----------



## Animezing (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would love that box as is!

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ditto! I'd love that tarte lippie.
Agreed! Of course, I would have to order more than one.


----------



## kgus22 (Mar 27, 2014)

tarte lippie...tarte blush...tarte anything....


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 28, 2014)

> tarte lippie...tarte blush...tarte anything....


 ^^^ So much this! ^^^^


----------



## Bauer1930 (Mar 28, 2014)

Just received my shipping notification! So excited, this is my first month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 28, 2014)

> Just received my shipping notification! So excited, this is my first month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think you're on the wrong months thread. March boxes are shipping right now. GB always ships towards the end of the month.


----------



## Bauer1930 (Mar 28, 2014)

> I think you're on the wrong months thread. March boxes are shipping right now. GB always ships towards the end of the month.


 Oh! Thanks for letting me know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think you're on the wrong months thread. March boxes are shipping right now. GB always ships towards the end of the month. 
You know shipping takes forever when you think you're getting April's box... lol!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 28, 2014)

> You know shipping takes forever when you think you're getting April's box... lol!


 Lmao! That's exactly what I thought! Hahaha. I'm pretty pumped for April, so I wouldn't mind if someone got theirs now!


----------



## kchan99 (Mar 29, 2014)

Just wondering where did you find this picture. I couldn't find it on the glossybox website.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New pic up on Glossybox's site &amp; the only product in the pic that we have never received is the

Ciate nail polish 


... Possible spoiler for April?


----------



## Animezing (Mar 29, 2014)

Click on the pink "Order now" icon for April's box, then scroll down a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 29, 2014)

So, I posted this in another thread but I want as many opinions as possible. So, my husband sprung something on me: the military is moving us a month ahead of what we'd planned. So I'm kinda concerned because I have already reserved my Glossydots for an April box and I will be moving April 23rd but I usually don't get my box until the 25th of the month. The problem lies in that I won't have our new address for at least another week and a half minimum and the cutoff for changing the address is the 1st. Should I change the address to my parent's (who live in the town we're being sent to) or should I try to battle with forwarding my mail? Has anyone ever had their mail forwarded to a new address? What was your experience?Should I trust my subscriptions to get to me if I forward my mail? I'm a bit worried about not getting them this month and have no clue what to do!


----------



## SaraP (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kchan99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
looks like past products to me...


----------



## Animezing (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  looks like past products to me...
My bad, I didn't mean to imply that this was the April box. I am only guessing that one product in the pic (that we have never received) might be in April's box.



Spoiler


----------



## marigoldsue (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I posted this in another thread but I want as many opinions as possible. So, my husband sprung something on me: the military is moving us a month ahead of what we'd planned. So I'm kinda concerned because I have already reserved my Glossydots for an April box and I will be moving April 23rd but I usually don't get my box until the 25th of the month. The problem lies in that I won't have our new address for at least another week and a half minimum and the cutoff for changing the address is the 1st. Should I change the address to my parent's (who live in the town we're being sent to) or should I try to battle with forwarding my mail? Has anyone ever had their mail forwarded to a new address? What was your experience?Should I trust my subscriptions to get to me if I forward my mail? I'm a bit worried about not getting them this month and have no clue what to do! 

It's been years since I have forwarded mail, but it would often take a ridiculous amount of time to forward.  More than double the amount of time to just send a letter the same distance.  Personally, I would just go ahead and send it to my parents if I knew it would be pretty convent for me to get it from them.


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's been years since I have forwarded mail, but it would often take a ridiculous amount of time to forward.  More than double the amount of time to just send a letter the same distance.  Personally, I would just go ahead and send it to my parents if I knew it would be pretty convent for me to get it from them.
Yeah, I finally up and changed Birchbox, Ipsy, and Glossybox to my dad's. I'll give him a head's up tomorrow. My BB5 always gets to me around the 8th so I'm not concerned about that one. Just the mid-month to end of the month ones. Then I'll change everything again before the 1st. I just wish I knew what our new address would be. Guess that would be why I'm going house hunting next weekend. X_X


----------



## lizbetstyle (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I finally up and changed Birchbox, Ipsy, and Glossybox to my dad's. I'll give him a head's up tomorrow. My BB5 always gets to me around the 8th so I'm not concerned about that one. Just the mid-month to end of the month ones. Then I'll change everything again before the 1st. I just wish I knew what our new address would be. Guess that would be why I'm going house hunting next weekend. X_X

Good luck on finding a new house.


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lizbetstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Good luck on finding a new house.
Thanks! Much appreciated! It's tough relocating due to military sometimes. Mostly the finding a new house part.


----------



## SaraP (Mar 30, 2014)

This would be a nice item to have!! It's possible because this was included in another country's box and often we will get "past" items from those boxes!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My bad, I didn't mean to imply that this was the April box. I am only guessing that one product in the pic (that we have never received) might be in April's box.



Spoiler


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Mar 31, 2014)

I really hope we get more skin care items I'm really liking this trend to more non-makeup items. Lord knows I have enough make-up items with birchbox,ipsy, and other subscriptions.


----------



## PeaJay (Apr 1, 2014)

I just got an email with first spoiler! your speculations above were correct.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Apr 1, 2014)

> My bad, I didn't mean to imply that thisÂ was the April box. I am only guessing thatÂ one product in the pic (that we have never received) might be in April's box.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You were right! I just got my first spoiler email and it was for a Caite nail polish. Apparently there are 13 shades.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Apr 1, 2014)

> My bad, I didn't mean to imply that thisÂ was the April box. I am only guessing thatÂ one product in the pic (that we have never received) might be in April's box.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Got an email and you were right on the money! They are sending out 13 possible shades. I've been wanting to try this brand for a looooooong time!


----------



## abbey1 (Apr 1, 2014)

How do you get the spoiler emails? Does Glossybox send them to only some subscribers? Does it mention if they will be full size?


----------



## wahina83 (Apr 1, 2014)

Nooooo not another nail polish..how many months in a row is that now? I only do gel so all these nail polishes are wasted on me!


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 1, 2014)

I really don't need another nail polish, but I'm loving the vibrant colors. Even so, I'll wait for another spoiler before I'll decide on subbing again.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wahina83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nooooo not another nail polish..how many months in a row is that now? I only do gel so all these nail polishes are wasted on me!
I'm a gel polish girl too, I do my own at home. Someone here suggested using the polish on top of your gel mani. You can just paint over it and remove it with non acetone remover. Also you can use the polish in place of the gel color polish and making what is called a jelly sandwich.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New pic up on Glossybox's site &amp; the only product in the pic that we have never received is the

Ciate nail polish 


... Possible spoiler for April?

You got it right!!!


----------



## Andieking (Apr 1, 2014)

> How do you get the spoiler emails? Does Glossybox send them to only some subscribers? Does it mention if they will be full size?


 Subscribers should get the spoiler emails but I know lots don't for some reason!! I'd make sure you're signed up for the newsletter. Here's what the email looked like:


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 1, 2014)

> New pic up on Glossybox's site &amp;Â the only product in the pic that we have never received is the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



... Possible spoiler for April? You guessed it! I'm taking a break from Glossybox, but I'm looking forward to seeing what else you guys get!


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andieking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Subscribers should get the spoiler emails but I know lots don't for some reason!! I'd make sure you're signed up for the newsletter. Here's what the email looked like:





I canceled glossybox after my 3 month subscription ended. I've always wanted to try a Ciate paint pot,but I don't think its enough to get me to resubscribe. I'll just swap for one.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 1, 2014)

nail polish not too exciting but I have never tried the brand.


----------



## Andieking (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  nail polish not too exciting but I have never tried the brand.
 It's a pretty good brand, the full size usually retails for $15 but who knows if we're getting a tiny size like last month's.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks like I'm skipping this month unless the second spoiler blows me away.


----------



## Animezing (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you all for confirming! I've been wanting to purchase Ciate in the shade The Hampton's, but was unsure of the formula. So I'm REALLY excited to try this &amp; see if it's worth buying.Â Also hope to get red, I plan on using polishes GB sent out in the past (white shade by Nailgirls, pink shade by Lauren B. &amp; Coral color by Nails Inc.) to create something like this:



Pic is from Magnifique-nails.com


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 1, 2014)

I own around 50 bottles of the CIate and the formula can be a bit hit or miss, which is weird since it is such a pricey brand.


----------



## Animezing (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I own around 50 bottles of the CIate and the formula can be a bit hit or miss, which is weird since it is such a pricey brand.
Do you own any of their glitters? If so, what do think about the quality? TIA


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you own any of their glitters? If so, what do think about the quality? TIA
I do!  Now they have glitter polish AND just glitter. I have been happy with the quality of each type of product.  Some of their polish can apply a little sheer or patchy/streaky, and most would definitely require two coats.  Their glitter polishes perform pretty well though.


----------



## Animezing (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks, just what I wanted to hear! Looks like I might be getting The Hampton's after all!


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, just what I wanted to hear! Looks like I might be getting The Hampton's after all!




YAY!  Polish is my favvvvvvvvvvorite of the beauty related things and I have a lot of it. So if you are unsure about a brand, feel free to ask.  I am glad my stash could be of service to you   Ciate really does come up with some pretty inventive color combinations, especially for their glitters.


----------



## Animezing (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY!  Polish is my favvvvvvvvvvorite of the beauty related things and I have a lot of it. So if you are unsure about a brand, feel free to ask.  I am glad my stash could be of service to you   Ciate really does come up with some pretty inventive color combinations, especially for their glitters.
YAY- for me! Now I have someone (who knows about polish) to ask all my ?'s to.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andieking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   It's a pretty good brand, the full size usually retails for $15 but who knows if we're getting a tiny size like last month's.
I know but for some reason it has never been a gotta try polish brand for me. I am more tempted to buy a Deborah Lippman but every time I swatch Mermaids Dream or Across the Universe my kids and husband look at me like I am crazy. I painted an entire hand one color and the other the other at Sephora one day just to get it out of my system.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 2, 2014)

I've been curious about CiatÃ©. Something about the bottles puts me off though, I think I just want to rip off those little ribbons.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been curious about CiatÃ©. Something about the bottles puts me off though, I think I just want to rip off those little ribbons. 
lol right and the bottles shape puts me off too.


----------



## PennelopeLane (Apr 2, 2014)

Another nail polish? Meh...we've had nail polish in the last 2 boxes! I wouldn't mind it so much if the colors in that picture were better...sparkle orange? I've never tried to wear orange nail polish, but I don't think i would look good on me. I prefer reds or nudes.


----------



## Kristen121 (Apr 2, 2014)

I cancelled after March. I don't really love any of the polish colors they showed in the e-mail except the red but I have multiple red nail polishes already. Don't plan to resub unless the other spoilers are something I like better.


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 2, 2014)

Anybody know any good codes to use on Glossybox?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anybody know any good codes to use on Glossybox?
They don't seem to do any discount codes themselves, just free product codes. The current one is PINK for a free blush with your next box.


----------



## lizbetstyle (Apr 2, 2014)

I would like the yellow and the orange and the bronze Ciate please...Just saying.

And anything else except for pink, red, or dark purple. Have too many of those color polishes.


----------



## JennLuvsMakeup (Apr 2, 2014)

Well at least this nail polish brand is well known. has anyone used the Lauren B? I did. I liked it a lot at first. But I went to use it again and it was all clumpy and thick and wouldn't dry correctly. bummer.


----------



## JennLuvsMakeup (Apr 2, 2014)

I will also add that I LOVED all of March's box! I got the jelly pong pong lip thingy and an alterna shine spray! I was happy to see makeup!


----------



## Laurenv78 (Apr 2, 2014)

When does the second spoiler come out?  Really hoping for something better...I am on nail polish overload! 

Question: I prepaid for 6 months with Glossy, but after this is up I can just order monthly (if I chose) for a little higher cost right?


----------



## JennLuvsMakeup (Apr 2, 2014)

yes it's 21 a month and you can cancel anytime. I know I've received nail polishes and hair products left and right. How about some mascara, eyeshadow and maybe some blush!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurenv78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When does the second spoiler come out?  Really hoping for something better...I am on nail polish overload! 

Question: I prepaid for 6 months with Glossy, but after this is up I can just order monthly (if I chose) for a little higher cost right?
They usually wait a few days or even up to a week for the second spoiler.


----------



## Miss17February (Apr 3, 2014)

All the colors in the spoiler pics are...not really my "style". Definitely not a fan of bright colors.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm open to get the Ciate because I do like brights, but if I get anything yellow/orange/gold, I'll either trade it away, sell it, or mix it with another polish to make it into something I'll like (the latter is most likely for me with polish - it's a fun activity my artsy son likes to witness and "help" with). Looking forward to more spoilers like the rest of you!


----------



## lethalglam (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They don't seem to do any discount codes themselves, just free product codes. The current one is PINK for a free blush with your next box.
Do you know which blush it is? I may have to cancel my current sub and re-sub so I can get it, lol...


----------



## biancardi (Apr 3, 2014)

the blush is probably the one that glossybox did with  Kryolan in rosewood.

I have it because I got it off ebay (it went to europe and UK members first) and it is a nice pink color.

here is a pic of it from a UK blog


----------



## Andieking (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss17February* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All the colors in the spoiler pics are...not really my "style". Definitely not a fan of bright colors.

I don't really like the colors in the spoiler pic but they said that there were 13 colors total so hopefully the others are pretty!


----------



## lethalglam (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  the blush is probably the one that glossybox did with  Kryolan in rosewood.

I have it because I got it off ebay (it went to europe and UK members first) and it is a nice pink color.

here is a pic of it from a UK blog




OMG I hope that's it! It looks beautiful and definitely something I would easily wear on a daily basis - I hope the code works, I just resubbed for it, haha... even if I don't love the Ciate polish, this blush makes it worth it for me!


----------



## greenflipflops (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss17February* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All the colors in the spoiler pics are...not really my "style". Definitely not a fan of bright colors.

Heehee I absolutely love bright and neon nail polish colors. Really hoping for an eye-popping color that is almost blinding in its brightness.


----------



## Queennie (Apr 5, 2014)

Excited for the Ciate nail polish! I hope I get a warm toned color though, I'm not the one who regularly wears blues/purples/greens unless they are pastel.


----------



## Queennie (Apr 7, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2014)

I forgot to unsubscribe, hoping this month is a good one.


----------



## Animezing (Apr 8, 2014)

There is a LE Glossybox up for sale on Net-A-porter.com. It's $40 for those interested here's the link: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/428145/Glossybox_for_NET_A_PORTERCOM/the-luxury-limited-edition-beauty-box





*EXCLUSIVE TO NET-A-PORTER.COM.* NET-A-PORTER has partnered with Glossybox to bring you this special limited-edition beauty box. This set includes eight exciting luxury products that will appeal to both beauty enthusiasts and jet-setting fashion lovers, with something for everyone to discover. _Quantities are limited._


Brighten skin, minimize dark spots and protect against harmful UVA/UVB rays with *Natura BissÃ©'s Diamond White SPF 50+++ Oil-Free Brilliant Sun Protection* (10ml/0.34 oz.)
A shimmering nude and sophisticated dark-blue make up a complementary combination in *Kevyn Aucoin's The Eye Shadow Duo - No. 206* (4.8g/0.16 oz.)
Perfectly lengthen and separate lashes with the velvety formula of *Ellis Faas' Mascara E401 - Black* 
Get intense hold and shine without flakiness or build-up using *Philip B's Oud Royal Gravity-Defying Gel* (14.8ml/0.5 oz.)
Rejuvenate cracked skin and strengthen nails with *RGB's* Jojoba and Biotin-enriched *Cuticle Oil* (12ml/0.40 fl.oz.)
*Klorane's Dry Shampoo* with Oat Milk (50ml/1.06 oz.) is the ultimate secret weapon to cleanse lackluster locks while adding texture and volume
To soften, soothe, and restore skin, try *AvÃ¨ne's Thermal Spring Water spray* (50ml/1.7 fl.oz.)
*Joya's Ã‚mes SÅ“urs Roll-On Parfum* (1.5ml/0.05 fl.oz.) offers notes of Frankincense, Myrrh, Orange Blossom and Jasmine in a roll-on design for easy application

 Pic is from Glossfashion.com

**EDIT to add that this is the same box that sold back in November 2013.*


----------



## shutterblog (Apr 8, 2014)

This quote on their FB page cracked me up.  I guess they had to change 'the message' since no one was buying their other ones...

https://www.facebook.com/GlossyBox.com/photos/a.281963845205455.59507.133314353403739/602038266531343/?type=1&amp;reply_comment_id=1721680&amp;total_comments=1

Quote by Glossybox: Our process is that we ship around the 3rd week of the respective month in order to keep the box a surprise and allow everyone a chance to order it. Usually it is common for the box to arrive within the end of the month or the first week of the next month. We try to get it to you within the month tho  Hope this helps!


Yeah, looking back on my 2013 shipping dates - not so much.  Good try though, GB!  You say it enough times, it just might become true for 2014.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## BlueLineBunny (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you, Allison!





I saw the spoiler on the Glossybox page header this morning, but didn't get an email.  I know nothing about this brand, so I'm still not tempted to resub for this month. Boo!


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlueLineBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you, Allison!





I saw the spoiler on the Glossybox page header this morning, but didn't get an email.  I know nothing about this brand, so I'm still not tempted to resub for this month. Boo! 
I got a Bellapierre lipstick as a replacement from Glossybox, and it's probably my favorite lipstick that I own. Never tried the gloss, but just wanted to give my two cents.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlueLineBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you, Allison!





I saw the spoiler on the Glossybox page header this morning, but didn't get an email.  I know nothing about this brand, so I'm still not tempted to resub for this month. Boo! 
The blush that we got from that brand is excellent, one of my fav blushes (and I'm a blush snob lol).


----------



## girlnamedpete (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi all - I have been a lurker for months thought I would finally step out into the light! *LOL*  I hope I LOVE this box because I will be getting two on accident.  My 3 month sub was up and I re-subbed too soon so now I have a one month overlap.  Bummer, but maybe it will be a happy accident (she says trying to convince herself)?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 8, 2014)

> Hi all - I have been a lurker for months thought I would finally step out into the light! *LOL* Â I hope I LOVE this box because I will be getting two on accident. Â My 3 month sub was up and I re-subbed too soon so now I have a one month overlap. Â Bummer, but maybe it will be a happy accident (she says trying to convince herself)?


 I'm a newbie too after being a lurker for months, welcome! I'm accidentally getting two after forgetting to unsub after requesting my free box this month. Hopefully theres some awesome things to trade for!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Apr 8, 2014)

Keep me in mind for trades, plus we have the same 1st name (mine's spelled Kristin) so you must be trustworthy! *LOL*


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 8, 2014)

The spoilers have been a snooze this month. Not resubbing.


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The spoilers have been a snooze this month. Not resubbing.
I love lip gloss and nail polish,but I already have enough of both.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ramblingsofkai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love lip gloss and nail polish,but I already have enough of both.
yeah i have enough lip gloss too but if i'm not sure which nail polish i get i won't resub.


----------



## lethalglam (Apr 8, 2014)

Ughhh I can't unsub, I already re-enrolled this month so they took the money out of my account, rofl... that's what I get for liking the freebie items. Oh well, sometimes when their spoilers suck, the other products in the box tend to be a little better... fingers crossed that's the actual situation!


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 8, 2014)

Not re-subbing this month.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not re-subbing this month. 
Me either. I cancelled only because my Glossybox account is connected to my Paypal, and my Paypal is having some issues ATM that need fixing, so I cancelled and decided to wait for the second spoiler. I just can't justify paying $21 for a box I'm not that excited about this month, when my other $10 subs are way more exciting to me this month. Ahh oh well, such is the way of the subscription addiction.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't know why but Glossybox charged my paypal today, I have a card on file.

I have been really happy with all my Glossyboxes. My dad was so excited when I handed him the giant bar of soap. He loves the way things smell and never buys himself anything nice. I may just have to buy him another bar if he ever uses it for anything other than just sniffing it. lol So that was even better than me loving it. Everything else was good too, my skin really needed that mask, it has been so dry and soaks into my skin so well. I had to use a lot, my skin kept absorbing it, you could hear it when I was rubbing it in. I only have eye creams that do that sound.


----------



## lethalglam (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know why but Glossybox charged my paypal today, I have a card on file.

I have been really happy with all my Glossyboxes. My dad was so excited when I handed him the giant bar of soap. He loves the way things smell and never buys himself anything nice. I may just have to buy him another bar if he ever uses it for anything other than just sniffing it. lol So that was even better than me loving it. Everything else was good too, my skin really needed that mask, it has been so dry and soaks into my skin so well. I had to use a lot, my skin kept absorbing it, you could hear it when I was rubbing it in. I only have eye creams that do that sound.
I gave my husband the bar of soap and the replacement item (the body mist) that Glossybox sent me to make up for the fact that they sent me 2 repeat items from last year, lol... so that's awesome! He's the same as your dad, doesn't buy himself stuff but likes smelly soaps so I'm happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Apr 8, 2014)

I was meh about the nail polish, but soooooo excited for the BellaPierre! I have loved every item I've ever tried with them! Yay! ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Laurenv78 (Apr 8, 2014)

Really wish I hadn't pre-paid for this sub.  Def do not need more polishes or lip gloss at the moment.  Hoping there is a third spoiler to give me something to look forward to!  This sub is really hit or miss for me.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurenv78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really wish I hadn't pre-paid for this sub.  Def do not need more polishes or lip gloss at the moment.  Hoping there is a third spoiler to give me something to look forward to!  This sub is really hit or miss for me.
Unfortunately I believe they only release two spoilers a month. :/


----------



## Babs (Apr 9, 2014)

Off topic. MOthers day box spoiler on fb.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 9, 2014)

Glossybox posted this photo on their Instagram. Possibly the other colors we may get in our box?


----------



## Andieking (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Glossybox posted this photo on their Instagram. Possibly the other colors we may get in our box?
 Ooooh pretty, better than the ones that were pictured in the spoiler email...


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 9, 2014)

> Glossybox posted this photo on their Instagram. Possibly the other colors we may get in our box?


 Ooh! I'd love that green or yellow!!!


----------



## Queennie (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Glossybox posted this photo on their Instagram. Possibly the other colors we may get in our box?




I would love that green or Tiffany blue!


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 9, 2014)

Here's a second code from gwpaddict.com:

Quote: New subscribers purchase a new subscription and you will receive a free Glossybox Blush with code *PINK *at checkout, through April 30 or while supplies last, or you can enter code *BONUS* at checkout for a free Beauty Blender makeup sponge ($20 value), through April 30 or while supplies last.


----------



## kgus22 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's a second code from gwpaddict.com:
FREE BEAUTY BLENDER?!?!?!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's a second code from gwpaddict.com:

Thank you for spotting that and letting us know!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *girlnamedpete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all - I have been a lurker for months thought I would finally step out into the light! *LOL*  I hope I LOVE this box because I will be getting two on accident.  My 3 month sub was up and I re-subbed too soon so now I have a one month overlap.  Bummer, but maybe it will be a happy accident (she says trying to convince herself)?
Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystyn Lowe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *girlnamedpete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi all - I have been a lurker for months thought I would finally step out into the light! *LOL*  I hope I LOVE this box because I will be getting two on accident.  My 3 month sub was up and I re-subbed too soon so now I have a one month overlap.  Bummer, but maybe it will be a happy accident (she says trying to convince herself)?

I'm a newbie too after being a lurker for months, welcome!
I'm accidentally getting two after forgetting to unsub after requesting my free box this month. Hopefully theres some awesome things to trade for! Welcome!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Queennie (Apr 12, 2014)

Updates!


----------



## meagan82one (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm excited to see more sneeks. The first two look ok, but not that exciting.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meagan82one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm excited to see more sneeks. The first two look ok, but not that exciting.
there won't be any more sneak peeks - GB only does 2 of them.   Once the boxes start going out, members will post pics of their boxes, but GB doesn't send anymore out after 2


----------



## Queennie (Apr 13, 2014)

Does anyone know what time last month the first people got their boxes?


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 13, 2014)

I got mine on the 20th last month, and I think I was one if the first people here to get it. I remember thinking it was unusually early though. And my shipping email arrived in my inbox later in the day the package was delivered.


----------



## abbey1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Last month was my first Glossybox and I am wondering something. Are the spoilers normally the best items in the box (it seemed that way to me last month)?


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 13, 2014)

In my opinion they are the higher dollar items, but also the items that everyone gets.


----------



## Krystan (Apr 14, 2014)

Just signed up for my first glossybox using the code BONUS for a free beauty blender, I really hope it works because that's pretty much the only reason I wanted it! Not excited for the spoilers.


----------



## greenflipflops (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Queennie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know what time last month the first people got their boxes?

I received mine on the 21st last month. I remember thinking it was unusually fast for Glossybox.


----------



## Queennie (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I received mine on the 21st last month. I remember thinking it was unusually fast for Glossybox.
Oh okay, so we won't bee seeing peoples boxes on Instagram for a little bit yet then.

Thinking about canceling my subscription so I can use the code bonus, does anyone know when it expires?


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm glad I skipped this month because it made it easier to justify getting the mother's day box (for myself...).

I think there are some codes that will work.  Umm... PINK for the blush and BONUS for a free beauty blender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Queennie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh okay, so we won't bee seeing peoples boxes on Instagram for a little bit yet then.

Thinking about canceling my subscription so I can use the code bonus, does anyone know when it expires?


----------



## greenflipflops (Apr 15, 2014)

> Oh okay, so we won't bee seeing peoples boxes on Instagram for a little bit yet then. Thinking about canceling my subscription so I can use the code bonus, does anyone know when it expires?


 I think the codes work until they run out of the supplies.


----------



## saku (Apr 16, 2014)

SO ANNOYED with glossybox right now. I just got this email: Your GLOSSYBOX Is Coming Soon We will be restarting your expired 3-month subscription for $60 on Monday, April 21, and will ship your April box as soon as itâ€™s ready! GLOSSYBOX To opt out of your next subscription, please send us an email with the words â€œOPT OUTâ€ in the subject line by 11:59 PM PST Sunday, April 20, to ensure your account is not reactivated. I have to take action or they WILL automatically restart my subscription. what if this ended up in my spam, or for some reason i didn't see it??! then i'm gonna be charged for unwanted glossyboxes? this is so shady of them!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

SO ANNOYED with glossybox right now. I just got this email:

Your GLOSSYBOX Is Coming Soon
We will be restarting your expired 3-month subscription
for $60 on Monday, April 21,
and will ship your April box as soon as itâ€™s ready!
GLOSSYBOX
To opt out of your next subscription, please send us an email
with the words â€œOPT OUTâ€ in the subject line by 11:59 PM PST Sunday, April 20, to ensure your account is not reactivated.


I have to take action or they WILL automatically restart my subscription. what if this ended up in my spam, or for some reason i didn't see it??! then i'm gonna be charged for unwanted glossyboxes? this is so shady of them!
OH MY GOODNESS!  I would be so unhappy if they tried that with me!  I will be constantly checking my account!  That is beyond evil!


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 16, 2014)

I just ordered my first box. Does that mean I will get one in April? I hope I love it!


----------



## scriptedending (Apr 17, 2014)

I got that email as well, and was super irritated. I signed up for a three month subscription, I shouldn't have to stop it from "auto-renewing". I sent them a firmly worded email expressing my disappointment. I was thinking about getting a box this month, but now I am probably not going to thanks to them being so shady.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

SO ANNOYED with glossybox right now. I just got this email:

Your GLOSSYBOX Is Coming Soon
We will be restarting your expired 3-month subscription
for $60 on Monday, April 21,
and will ship your April box as soon as itâ€™s ready!
GLOSSYBOX
To opt out of your next subscription, please send us an email
with the words â€œOPT OUTâ€ in the subject line by 11:59 PM PST Sunday, April 20, to ensure your account is not reactivated.


I have to take action or they WILL automatically restart my subscription. what if this ended up in my spam, or for some reason i didn't see it??! then i'm gonna be charged for unwanted glossyboxes? this is so shady of them!

I got that email as well, and was _super_ irritated. I signed up for a three month subscription, I shouldn't have to stop it from "auto-renewing". I sent them a firmly worded email expressing my disappointment. I was thinking about getting a box this month, but now I am probably not going to thanks to them being so shady.


----------



## Animezing (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered my first box. Does that mean I will get one in April? I hope I love it!
Yes, April will be your first box. Keep in mind that Glossybox does ship late in the month so you may receive your April box in the beginning of May. Also hope you used code PURE (free Beauty blender) &amp; Ebates ($2.75 off first box). I hope this helps.


----------



## Animezing (Apr 17, 2014)

I think I may have figured out two more spoilers... I just don't know if they are for April's box or future boxes



.  I received an email from Glossybox &amp; noticed 2 products that we have not received in the pic. - The purple tube under the words "use code: pure" &amp; the product far left just above the POP lip gloss.





I think the purple tube may be Aqua Spa body crÃ¨me (full size value $9.99).





Not 100% sure on the product to the far left, but I think it may be LA SPLASH proof sealer/base (full size value $10.00).


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I may have figured out two more spoilers... I just don't know if they are for April's box or future boxes



.  I received an email from Glossybox &amp; noticed 2 products that we have not received in the pic. - The purple tube under the words "use code: pure" &amp; the product far left just above the POP lip gloss.





I think the purple tube may be Aqua Spa body crÃ¨me (full size value $9.99).





Not 100% sure on the product to the far left, but I think it may be LA SPLASH proof sealer/base (full size value $10.00).




If these are indeed some of the other April products, I'm so glad I cancelled for this month. I think the only thing that remotely interests me is the Ciate, but only certain colors, and for $21 for a box, I could go buy a few colors of my choosing from other brands. I think January is still my favorite Glossybox so far.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 17, 2014)

They did something similar to our Jan/Feb boxes - they sent out this really cool email with great products along with a couple that were in our glossybox.  No, we didn't get any of the other cool products!!!


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, April will be your first box. Keep in mind that Glossybox does ship late in the month so you may receive your April box in the beginning of May. Also hope you used code PURE (free Beauty blender) &amp; Ebates ($2.75 off first box). I hope this helps. 





Thanks for the information! Unfortunately I wasn't aware of the codes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoiler for May from MSA


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 17, 2014)

Question - to those of you that have cancelled a 6-month subscription, do you wait to do it until you have received your last box? Or do you do it before they send it? I'm not sure I trust their CS to send me the last box I paid for if I cancel, but I'm also not sure I trust them not to auto-renew, so it's a quandary....


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 17, 2014)

> Spoiler for May from MSA


 Where did you see this? What's msa?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Where did you see this? What's msa?
The blog My Subscription Addiction.


----------



## shutterblog (Apr 17, 2014)

Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
The blog My Subscription Addiction.



It also says the coupon code BONUS will get new subscribers a free Beauty Blender!


----------



## wonderings (Apr 17, 2014)

Here you go:

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/04/glossybox-may-spoilers-coupon-code.html


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wonderings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here you go:

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/04/glossybox-may-spoilers-coupon-code.html
I MUST have this box. I think I'll have enough Glossydots to get it free!!!!!!


----------



## PeaJay (Apr 18, 2014)

Interesting, do they normally show you spoilers like this? maybe only with colaborations?


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm new to Glossybox. Can someone tell me what Glossydots are? How are the sample sizes? And do they send nice brands? Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## PeaJay (Apr 18, 2014)

For sample sizes and brands I recommend you check out utube with search "glossybox february 2014" or whatever month you want. It's a good start!


----------



## aweheck (Apr 19, 2014)

> I'm new to Glossybox. Can someone tell me what Glossydots are? How are the sample sizes? And do they send nice brands? Thanks for your feedback!


 glossy dots are earned when you give feedback on the items you recieve in your box, and also when someone joins up that you have referred for a Sub..... When you gave accumulated enough dots/points you can get free boxes. And a great place to check out contents and sizes of past boxes is at RamblingsofasuburbanMOM.com or look for her also on FB as well as sometimes in here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeaJay (Apr 19, 2014)

glossybox would be better off calling april one a may, so they are the first. The way they are now, they are just late!


----------



## Queennie (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  glossybox would be better off calling april one a may, so they are the first. The way they are now, they are just late!
They should! But they do say that they ship in the middle of the month though.


----------



## Brittann (Apr 21, 2014)

Updates!


----------



## Krystan (Apr 23, 2014)

This is my first box and it still doesn't say in the pack stage.. just wondering if anyone else's does...  I know it's been said we wouldn't get them until probably May but stillllll...

I'm impatient because I'm on a no-buy so I want all the things I already bought to show up and distract me


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 23, 2014)

Krystan said:


> This is my first box and it still doesn't say in the pack stage.. just wondering if anyone else's does...  I know it's been said we wouldn't get them until probably May but stillllll...
> 
> I'm impatient because I'm on a no-buy so I want all the things I already bought to show up and distract me


I am a long term subscriber and mine is still in pay too!  Expect your box in May.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 23, 2014)

Mine has been in pack mode for over a week and shipping is still not available through any method of looking it up. Their Facebook answered they were starting shipping some time this week.


----------



## Dalila (Apr 23, 2014)

I've been a subscriber for two or three months now, and I know they tend to arrive late in the month, but this month it seems REALLY late. Has anyone in the entire US received their box at all. I think before around this time there was someone who had posted their box somethere on the internet.


----------



## LaStupenda (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah this month is SUPER late.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 24, 2014)

Dalila said:


> I've been a subscriber for two or three months now, and I know they tend to arrive late in the month, but this month it seems REALLY late. Has anyone in the entire US received their box at all. I think before around this time there was someone who had posted their box somethere on the internet.


 yes! Would be nice to know what else is in this box, I'm looking to buy a gift box if it looks like something I'd want to gift.


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 24, 2014)

I just saw a post on Facebook that it's "Dispatch Day" and the April boxes have just now started shipping.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 24, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I just saw a post on Facebook that it's "Dispatch Day" and the April boxes have just now started shipping.


YEA!!!!  Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 24, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I just saw a post on Facebook that it's "Dispatch Day" and the April boxes have just now started shipping.


Yay! Can't wait to start seeing Instagram pics pop up!!!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 24, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I just saw a post on Facebook that it's "Dispatch Day" and the April boxes have just now started shipping.


Wow they've certainly pushed the shipping really far back this month... XD


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 24, 2014)

I received notification that my box was shipped yesterday, but so far it just says "Electronic Shipping Info Received."


----------



## sldb (Apr 24, 2014)

My box has made it to the post office in my town! If I get it tomorrow I will post a photo or list contents.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 24, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I just saw a post on Facebook that it's "Dispatch Day" and the April boxes have just now started shipping.


Yay! I just resubbed today because of the BONUS code and the Bergdorf box. I can't seem to quit Glossy.


----------



## Babs (Apr 24, 2014)

I hope they sold out of the April otherwise you might get the April box with your bonus code instead of the Bergdorf. I'm waiting for them to say they're sold out before resubbing.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 24, 2014)

Can I cancel before I do my reviews and still get points. I need to make sure they don't charge my paypal this month.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 24, 2014)

Babs said:


> I hope they sold out of the April otherwise you might get the April box with your bonus code instead of the Bergdorf. I'm waiting for them to say they're sold out before resubbing.


They haven't sold out of April yet. I'm definitely getting that one too. That's ok, though. I didn't want to miss out on the bonus and the April polish will make a cute gift.


----------



## lucyla8 (Apr 24, 2014)

I found a review of April!  Subscription Box Mom (not my blog) - http://www.subscriptionboxmom.com/2014/04/glossybox-april-2014.html


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 24, 2014)

eek! I think the polish color is going to make or break this box for me!


----------



## SaraP (Apr 25, 2014)

Not super excited about this box after seeing the full box, but that could change when I have it in hand...

There is a new code: SHINE

It will get you a Full Sized Too Faced Glamour Gloss $19 value


----------



## dancersmum (Apr 25, 2014)

@@lucyla8 - thanks for that...hmmmm it also says that May AND June will be special boxes...thats interesting...now where do I use my glossydots lol - May or June?  1st world problems.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 25, 2014)

lucyla8 said:


> I found a review of April!  Subscription Box Mom (not my blog) - http://www.subscriptionboxmom.com/2014/04/glossybox-april-2014.html


Thank you for finding this for us!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lucyla8 (Apr 25, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> @@lucyla8 - thanks for that...hmmmm it also says that May AND June will be special boxes...thats interesting...now where do I use my glossydots lol - May or June?  1st world problems.


Ha!  Can't go wrong with Bergdorf Goodman right?  I can't find any info on June's box...


----------



## lucyla8 (Apr 25, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Thank you for finding this for us!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You're welcome!  I was waiting for spoilers all day and then I found that when I went through my bloglovin feed.  It was posted 21 hrs before I saw it!  We're usually good about getting spoilers on here right away   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Apr 25, 2014)

I can't figure this out but there is a pic up on instagram!

How do I add a pic?!?!

http://iconosquare.com/p/706468876316690985_1104183697


----------



## katyrn (Apr 25, 2014)

So maybe all the first boxes have this yellow nail polish. I don't hate yellow nail polish but I would love something pink, red, or coral instead.


----------



## celiajuno (Apr 25, 2014)

I am so glad I resubscribed to Glossybox, this months box looks really lovely.  I can't wait to receive mine.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 25, 2014)

Blue, green, or teal....please universe, please!!!!


----------



## PeaJay (Apr 25, 2014)

Sounds like next few boxes might be exciting! can't wait..


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 25, 2014)

From MySubscriptionAddiction




Special offer for My Subscription Addiction newsletter subscribers!
GlossyBox is offering this exclusive deal just for My Subscription Addiction readers, and it's the best deal I've seen for GlossyBox this year! (with a 12 month plan, you can get the box for only $13.75 a month!)



Your unique coupon codes:
$16 ($21 value) for a one-month subscription: SUBGBCZGKF324
$45 ($60 value) for a three-month subscription: GBSUBCXZWJ326
$90 ($115 value) for a six-month subscription: SUBGLCZCBD856
$165 ($220 value) for a twelve-month subscription:GLSUBCZFMF783

These codes will expire in 48 hours.


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 25, 2014)

I got this email too and am all over it! At first I was a little bummed because my year sub does not end until June. Then I thought since May and June are supposed to be such great boxes, I could order a giftsub and get two of each! I am officially excited!!


----------



## Krystan (Apr 25, 2014)

I will try not to cry if I get that yellow polish... 
I just got another yellow polish and found it looks awful on my pinkish white skintone... 

Anyways, I'm super happy about everything else! I was about to buy new eyeshadow primer and I loooove fancy body washes  :wub:


----------



## Andieking (Apr 25, 2014)

Boohoo, still no tracking info for me.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 25, 2014)

I cannot decide whether to get a yearly sub or not!


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 25, 2014)

I want to use the promo, I just wish I wasn't getting two april boxes... maybe I'll wait and see if april sells out today


----------



## xoxcel6 (Apr 25, 2014)

I just resubbed for a year using the code from MYSUBSCRIPTIONADDICTION.COM but it looks like my sub will overlap for 2 months.  At that price ($13.75), its worth it.  Does anyone know if I have to unsub from my 3 month plan next month or will it automatically stop because I now have a 12 month sub?  Ugh...so confusing!


----------



## Laurlaur (Apr 25, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> I want to use the promo, I just wish I wasn't getting two april boxes... maybe I'll wait and see if april sells out today


That's what I'm doing as well, I would rather not get april twice


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 25, 2014)

Well they got me with the coupon. I had cancelled for this month, but for $5 off a monthly sub I'll bite. I hope I get a nail polish and lip gloss color I like. The other items don't really excite me.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Apr 25, 2014)

I definitely want to do the three month sub with the My Subscription Addiction code plus get $3.25 back from ebates! I just want to wait it out a little longer because I don't want two April boxes.


----------



## penny13 (Apr 25, 2014)

I have no idea how to post a picture, but I got my box today, and it's a bit...boring? And of course the yellow polish.


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 25, 2014)

Got my shipping notice! No info yet though. Not even electronic shipping info received. I think I may be the only one hoping for yellow polish... Lol.


----------



## sugarstarlet (Apr 25, 2014)

Just resubbed with the MSA code for three months, plus Ebates! Not terribly excited for the April box but I can't wait for the Bergdorf May box! I wasn't able to add the code for a free Beauty Blender though, maybe I should email them to ask about it?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 25, 2014)

sugarstarlet said:


> Just resubbed with the MSA code for three months, plus Ebates! Not terribly excited for the April box but I can't wait for the Bergdorf May box! I wasn't able to add the code for a free Beauty Blender though, maybe I should email them to ask about it?


I don't think you can combine codes. Since you used the discount code you won't be able to use the Beauty Blender code.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 25, 2014)

katyrn said:


> *So maybe all the first boxes have this yellow nail polish*. I don't hate yellow nail polish but I would love something pink, red, or coral instead.


I hope you're right about that, because my box is still only in the "pack" phase, and I do NOT want that yellow!


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 25, 2014)

xoxcel6 said:


> I just resubbed for a year using the code from MYSUBSCRIPTIONADDICTION.COM but it looks like my sub will overlap for 2 months.  At that price ($13.75), its worth it.  Does anyone know if I have to unsub from my 3 month plan next month or will it automatically stop because I now have a 12 month sub?  Ugh...so confusing!


I'm pretty sure you have to cancel that 3 month sub.  The month that I got a 12 month sub through the LivingSocial deal, I ended up with 2 boxes because I didn't realize I had to cancel my month-to-month sub.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 25, 2014)

I got a "Sorry, the code GLSUBCZFMF783 has exceeded the maximum number of uses" message, when trying to get a yearly sub. Guess that one's out.


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 25, 2014)

amygab1126 said:


> I got a "Sorry, the code GLSUBCZFMF783 has exceeded the maximum number of uses" message, when trying to get a yearly sub. Guess that one's out.


The codes in my email were different than the ones that have been posted here. I just tried the year sub code I had and it was accepted. Maybe these are semi-unique? Did anyone else get the email that can confirm if their codes were unique to those posted here?

Edited to say: Nevermind...the email clearly states the codes are unique.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 25, 2014)

Maybe some other people can post theirs?  I was able to use mine and so were others-they are just limited.


----------



## tulippop (Apr 25, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Maybe some other people can post theirs?  I was able to use mine and so were others-they are just limited.



I would share since I don't plan on using it but I never got an email with codes


----------



## mandithomas89 (Apr 25, 2014)

Here's mine:

$16 ($21 value) for a one-month subscription: SUBGBVFNFW384
$45 ($60 value) for a three-month subscription: GBSUBVKKKC356
$90 ($115 value) for a six-month subscription: SUBGLVMNRR722
$165 ($220 value) for a twelve-month subscription:GLSUBVMPVT455

The only one I used was the 3 month.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 25, 2014)

If I wasn't on a year sub from livingsocial I'd be allover this. I plan to purchase a "friend" box next month and maybe one in June too. That's $15 plus you can use a code...I plan to use Shine next month if it's still available for a f/s Too Faced lip gloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 25, 2014)

Here are mine that I didn't use.

*$45 ($60 value) for a three-month subscription:** *GBSUBMRNQS665
*$90 ($115 value) for a six-month subscription:** *SUBGLMRNTG959
*$165 ($220 value) for a twelve-month subscription:*GLSUBMRNPW962


----------



## valeried44 (Apr 25, 2014)

I've got a 1 and a 12 month code available...

*[SIZE=9pt]$16 ($21 value) for a one-month subscription:[/SIZE]* [SIZE=12pt]SUBGBMWZZJ386[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=9pt]$165 ($220 value) for a twelve-month subscription:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt]GLSUBMWPWB353[/SIZE]


----------



## Laurlaur (Apr 25, 2014)

Feel free to use any of these!

Your unique coupon codes:
*$16 ($21 value) for a one-month subscription:** *SUBGBQZVXD465
*$45 ($60 value) for a three-month subscription:** *GBSUBRDWFR333
*$90 ($115 value) for a six-month subscription:** *SUBGLRDVDZ354
*$165 ($220 value) for a twelve-month subscription:*GLSUBRDSDP656


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 25, 2014)

You ladies rock!


----------



## RebeccaFang (Apr 25, 2014)

I only used 3 month 

*$16 ($21 value) for a one-month subscription:** *SUBGBNJSPZ554
*$90 ($115 value) for a six-month subscription:** *SUBGLNJSPM227
*$165 ($220 value) for a twelve-month subscription:*GLSUBNJPDR627


----------



## Blonde vixen (Apr 25, 2014)

Laurlaur said:


> Feel free to use any of these!
> 
> Your unique coupon codes:[/size]*$16 ($21 value) for a one-month subscription:* SUBGBQZVXD465*$45 ($60 value) for a three-month subscription:** *GBSUBRDWFR333*$90 ($115 value) for a six-month subscription:** *SUBGLRDVDZ354*$165 ($220 value) for a twelve-month subscription:*GLSUBRDSDP656


Thank you!! I tried them all and yours was the only one that worked for me!!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 25, 2014)

GDI I got suckered back in with these codes... ended up buying a 3 month subscription even though April is not for me at all. But I'm really looking forward to the May box! Hopefully June will be amazing too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 25, 2014)

I know this is probably a stupid question. This will be my first Glossybox. Does everyone recieve the same thing in their box, or are there box variations?


----------



## Laurlaur (Apr 25, 2014)

@@Meshybelle  Depends on the month, the past few have had variations (except a few items that all the boxes had) but it doesn't look like April's has any variations besides the colors.


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 25, 2014)

Laurlaur said:


> @@Meshybelle  Depends on the month, the past few have had variations (except a few items that all the boxes had) but it doesn't look like April's has any variations besides the colors.


Thank you!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 25, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Spoiler for May from MSA


OMG, are you cereal!!  I luv Rose Anaa-something!!  I think that's what it is.  
This got me, I just resubed for 12-months!  Thanks @@RebeccaFang


----------



## Pixikins (Apr 25, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> $16 ($21 value) for a one-month subscription: SUBGBVFNFW384
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I gave myself a mother's day prezzie with the 6 month code


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 25, 2014)

Okay. I was wondering how unique these actually were!  If I get the three month, then i can offer the others up?  Using one code won't invalidate the rest?


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 25, 2014)

Okay,  it says they are good for 48 hours and I got the email 9 hours ago.  I'm really hoping that dang April box will sell out.  I don't want it!  I want May!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

$90 ($115 value) for a six-month subscription: SUBGLPNFTD476
$165 ($220 value) for a twelve-month subscription:GLSUBPNDXK853


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 26, 2014)

Just saw a new variation (in color/scent, but not in products) here: http://lisadl1961.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/image36.jpg (not my photo)

Variations: Ciate in pearl and Caldrea in Coconut Fig Leaf.


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 26, 2014)

I received the first variation with the yellow nail polish today. It's chrome yellow metallic polish. I had been expecting an opaque yellow without shimmer/glitter. Honestly, this wasn't my favorite box, but I do like the fragrance of the body wash.

I'm not a fan of Bella Pierre since I found a portion of their website stating that kiosk owners can "Enjoy up to 1000% MARKUP" selling their products. I know this is cosmetics, but...really?

https://www.bellapierre.com/corporate/business_rmu.html


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Okay,  it says they are good for 48 hours and I got the email 9 hours ago.  I'm really hoping that dang April box will sell out.  I don't want it!  I want May!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> $90 ($115 value) for a six-month subscription: SUBGLPNFTD476
> 
> $165 ($220 value) for a twelve-month subscription:GLSUBPNDXK853


Just don't forget!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I pulled trigger on a 1-year yesterday after swearing up and down that I'm 'breaking' from subs for a while.  But the May frag got me.  I figure, if I get April then I'll just put the extras towards my sends to the AFG care packages for the ladies.  Can't tell you how many lip glosses and black eye-liners I've sent, not to mention the rush of hair oils during the winter.  Or for gifting!  You can always save any extras for your local women's shelter or "Dress for Success".  Then you don't have to worry about missing the window on the savings.  On the annual sub I saved $56, put that up against the $16 for a possible not as desirable April box, I just figured I'll do it then I wouldn't be thinking about it all weekend.   Ha, but that's just me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...   

 
I am waiting for the April box to go as well, then I'll do one with my points for May.  
 
Can that be done pretty easily?  Or does one need to ring CS?  Tanks!


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 26, 2014)

Anybody  else got a 3 or 6 month code they are not using? I tried the ones on here and none of them work. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 26, 2014)

Your unique coupon codes:

$16 ($21 value) for a one-month subscription: SUBGBXGHXF835

$45 ($60 value) for a three-month subscription: GBSUBXLGWQ783

$90 ($115 value) for a six-month subscription: SUBGLXQMCW577

$165 ($220 value) for a twelve-month subscription:GLSUBXQQNS664

These codes will expire at midnight PST (Your first box will be the April box).

I used a code posted here for the three month because I only subscribed to MSA yesterday, but then this morning's newsletter had codes for me, so here you go!

FYI, if you're a monthly subscriber already, you can use the codes to upgrade to a 3-, 6-, or 12-month sub without getting April twice.


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 26, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> Your unique coupon codes:
> 
> $16 ($21 value) for a one-month subscription: SUBGBXGHXF835
> 
> ...


Thank you I used the three month code and it worked!


----------



## aweheck (Apr 26, 2014)

These codes are all available for whom ever would like to use them, i was able to use another members last night. I received these in my email this morning.

Your unique coupon codes:

$16 ($21 value) for a one-month subscription: SUBGBXGLSH392

$45 ($60 value) for a three-month subscription: GBSUBXLKXR478

$90 ($115 value) for a six-month subscription: SUBGLXQQDD349

$165 ($220 value) for a twelve-month subscription:GLSUBXQTRP739

These codes will expire at midnight PST (Your first box will be the April box).


----------



## Allison H (Apr 26, 2014)

aweheck said:


> These codes are all available for whom ever would like to use them, i was able to use another members last night. I received these in my email this morning.
> 
> Your unique coupon codes:
> 
> ...


It's odd not everyone received this email, so thanks for posting! The 12 month offer worked for me! Yay!


----------



## Sakura83 (Apr 26, 2014)

Adding my codes as I've used the 12 month subscription deal. Hope it helps! 

*$16 ($21 value) for a one-month subscription:** *SUBGBGSLKT925
*$45 ($60 value) for a three-month subscription:** *GBSUBGSBXJ596
*$90 ($115 value) for a six-month subscription:** *SUBGLGSJXW559



LooseSeal said:


> Your unique coupon codes:
> $16 ($21 value) for a one-month subscription: SUBGBXGHXF835
> $45 ($60 value) for a three-month subscription: GBSUBXLGWQ783
> $90 ($115 value) for a six-month subscription: SUBGLXQMCW577
> ...


Mine shows up as April box est. arrival in May when I upgraded to the 12 month, how do you upgrade without getting April twice?


----------



## eas00 (Apr 26, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> Your unique coupon codes:
> 
> $16 ($21 value) for a one-month subscription: SUBGBXGHXF835
> 
> ...


I just subscribed to Glossybox a few weeks ago as a monthly sub and I was wondering how do I use the codes to upgrade my subscription without getting another April box.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 26, 2014)

I think you have to wait until April's box is sold out.


----------



## eas00 (Apr 26, 2014)

I might still upgrade my sub even if i still get another April, so how would I do that?


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 26, 2014)

When you go to your account page, if you click on your subscription it should take you to a page with a section or link about upgrading your sub. You can use the code there and there will be a little message somewhere on there saying that though the page is showing April, your sub will upgrade in May. I'm pretty confident that that's what it means and it does show my 3-month sub ending in July, which would be correct for it starting with May. If you cancel and resub, I think you have to wait for the April box to sell out.


----------



## eas00 (Apr 26, 2014)

Ok. Awesome. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Laurlaur (Apr 26, 2014)

So I cancelled my sub, went to my account, and clicked reactivate.

I got this message on the bottom of the screen:

Note: You're trying to purchase the GLOSSYBOX April 2014, you're already getting this box! But don't worry, we will just reserve next month's box for you!

[SIZE=12.727272033691406px]So it seems that if we do it this way they'll hold it off until May?[/SIZE]


----------



## valeried44 (Apr 26, 2014)

I still have a six-month coupon code that hasn't been used.  (I had originally passed this on to a friend that didn't use it)  

*[SIZE=9pt]$90 ($115 value) for a six-month subscription:[/SIZE]* [SIZE=12pt]SUBGLMWQSD636[/SIZE]


----------



## Laurlaur (Apr 26, 2014)

Some more codes for you guys!

*$16 ($21 value) for a one-month subscription:* SUBGBPWTKJ372

*$45 ($60 value) for a three-month subscription:* GBSUBPZNCF842

*$90 ($115 value) for a six-month subscription:* SUBGLPZJXL999


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 26, 2014)

valeried44 said:


> I still have a six-month coupon code that hasn't been used.  (I had originally passed this on to a friend that didn't use it)
> 
> *[SIZE=9pt]$90 ($115 value) for a six-month subscription:[/SIZE]* [SIZE=12pt]SUBGLMWQSD636[/SIZE]


I just used this code to upgrade my sub, THANK YOU!


----------



## eas00 (Apr 26, 2014)

Here are the codes I didn't use:

*$16 ($21 value) for a one-month subscription:** *SUBGBNJJVK639
*$45 ($60 value) for a three-month subscription:** *GBSUBNJHNG562
*$90 ($115 value) for a six-month subscription:** *SUBGLNJKLV668


----------



## girlnamedpete (Apr 27, 2014)

I really, really want to take advantage of these codes (thanks for posting btw) but I JUST re-subbed for 3 months and already have an April overlap.  Is there any way possible to sub using these codes but not have it start until July?  I tried what LooseSeal said below but I couldn't find anywhere that said anything about upgrading my sub.  Help, please!  :wub:  Thanks, in advance!



LooseSeal said:


> When you go to your account page, if you click on your subscription it should take you to a page with a section or link about upgrading your sub. You can use the code there and there will be a little message somewhere on there saying that though the page is showing April, your sub will upgrade in May. I'm pretty confident that that's what it means and it does show my 3-month sub ending in July, which would be correct for it starting with May. If you cancel and resub, I think you have to wait for the April box to sell out.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 27, 2014)

Laurlaur said:


> Some more codes for you guys!
> 
> *$16 ($21 value) for a one-month subscription:* SUBGBPWTKJ372
> 
> ...


i used the one month code. thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Apr 27, 2014)

Man I wish I waited until today so I knew how to not get April twice. Oh well. Hopefully they're slightly different at least.


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 27, 2014)

I was trying to upgrade from monthly to yearly with the MSA code but there was no option to do such in my account.

I referred myself instead. Boohoo. How long does it take for the referral points to show up?

I am planning to keep the account until May so I could redeem a free box and cancel the one that I used for a long time.


----------



## purpleorchid (Apr 27, 2014)

Does anyone have any more 6 month codes? I tried to use the ones posted but they didn't work. Thank you!


----------



## wonderings (Apr 27, 2014)

purpleorchid said:


> Does anyone have any more 6 month codes? I tried to use the ones posted but they didn't work. Thank you!


All the "My Subscription Addiction" codes expired at midnight - they were only good for 48 hours....


----------



## Sakura83 (Apr 28, 2014)

Just wanted to update you all, I messaged Glossybox on Facebook and they confirmed that I'll start with the May box and will not get a duplicate of April even though it says April in my account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I'm super happy about that.


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 28, 2014)

Polish colors on glossybox Instagram.... hoping for dark red or pink


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

My German glossybox for April:


----------



## lizbetstyle (Apr 30, 2014)

Received my Glossybox today and was hopping mad. I know the nail polish was random, but really Glossybox. Isn't this springtime? Shouldn't I have received a SPRING type color? Shouldn't all the options been some sort of Spring color? I see the light blue, the mint green, a few yellow choices, an orange, even a bronze and what do I get in my box...that I've been waiting for all month...white?!? White? Does that even qualify as a color?  I realize it is random for what your box might contain and there have been months when I have wanted something different than what I got and took it like a big girl. But wow, White?!?  I know i'm overreacting but I'm really, really disappointed. It also took 4 coats to get to opaqueness that would cover all the streaks. This is a $15 polish (Ciate). I would expect 2 coats at the most. Once it is opaque it is pretty enough.

I have been putting off buying any spring colors because I was waiting for this box. I was so (overreactingly) upset, I told my husband I was going out to get some spring colored nail polish and drove to Ulta and bought an OPI in mint green (Gargantuan Green Grape - horrible name).  I then put my Glossybox back together so I could untie it again and enjoy looking at all the other stuff in the box because I was so mad the first time I couldn't focus on the other items. HA, first world problems. Now I feel a little silly.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 30, 2014)

lizbetstyle said:


> Received my Glossybox today and was hopping mad. I know the nail polish was random, but really Glossybox. Isn't this springtime? Shouldn't I have received a SPRING type color? Shouldn't all the options been some sort of Spring color? I see the light blue, the mint green, a few yellow choices, an orange, even a bronze and what do I get in my box...that I've been waiting for all month...white?!? White? Does that even qualify as a color?  I realize it is random for what your box might contain and there have been months when I have wanted something different than what I got and took it like a big girl. But wow, White?!?  I know i'm overreacting but I'm really, really disappointed. It also took 4 coats to get to opaqueness that would cover all the streaks. This is a $15 polish (Ciate). I would expect 2 coats at the most. Once it is opaque it is pretty enough.
> 
> I have been putting off buying any spring colors because I was waiting for this box. I was so (overreactingly) upset, I told my husband I was going out to get some spring colored nail polish and drove to Ulta and bought an OPI in mint green (Gargantuan Green Grape - horrible name).  I then put my Glossybox back together so I could untie it again and enjoy looking at all the other stuff in the box because I was so mad the first time I couldn't focus on the other items. HA, first world problems. Now I feel a little silly.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha did you put the nail polish in the box and pretend Glossybox sent it? And then said "Oh Glossybox! How did you know I wanted that color?!" That would have been great  :lol:


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 30, 2014)

lizbetstyle said:


> Received my Glossybox today and was hopping mad. I know the nail polish was random, but really Glossybox. Isn't this springtime? Shouldn't I have received a SPRING type color? Shouldn't all the options been some sort of Spring color? I see the light blue, the mint green, a few yellow choices, an orange, even a bronze and what do I get in my box...that I've been waiting for all month...white?!? White? Does that even qualify as a color?  I realize it is random for what your box might contain and there have been months when I have wanted something different than what I got and took it like a big girl. But wow, White?!?  I know i'm overreacting but I'm really, really disappointed. It also took 4 coats to get to opaqueness that would cover all the streaks. This is a $15 polish (Ciate). I would expect 2 coats at the most. Once it is opaque it is pretty enough.
> 
> I have been putting off buying any spring colors because I was waiting for this box. I was so (overreactingly) upset, I told my husband I was going out to get some spring colored nail polish and drove to Ulta and bought an OPI in mint green (Gargantuan Green Grape - horrible name).  I then put my Glossybox back together so I could untie it again and enjoy looking at all the other stuff in the box because I was so mad the first time I couldn't focus on the other items. HA, first world problems. Now I feel a little silly.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha..I like how you acknowledged the ridiculousness, but I'd have been pissed, too. Not necessarily because it isn't "springy", but white just really isn't something you can get excited about. Reminds me of my first Glossybox, when I got some high-end brand of polish in, of all things, chocolate brown (and I typed "chocolate" here, but you KNOW what I was really thinking it looked like when I pulled that out of the box). So hoping I get a nice color when I finally get my April box!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 30, 2014)

Has anyone who signed up with the MSA promo codes gotten their status updated to "pack"? Mine still shows at "pay".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## valeried44 (Apr 30, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Has anyone who signed up with the MSA promo codes gotten their status updated to "pack"? Mine still shows at "pay".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm still in "pay" too.


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 30, 2014)

I signed up for Glossybox about two and a half weeks ago. I haven't got a shipping notice or box yet. Is this normal? Do they send out shipping notices?


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 30, 2014)

I just logged on my account and it says I am in the packing stage for both my April Box and My Mothers Day Box. Hoping it updates on the 1st.


----------



## valeried44 (Apr 30, 2014)

Meshybelle said:


> I signed up for Glossybox about two and a half weeks ago. I haven't got a shipping notice or box yet. Is this normal? Do they send out shipping notices?


They do send out shipping notices - I noticed that it's usually a couple of days after your box ships.  You can log into your account to see if your order is in pay, packing, or shipped stage.  Glossybox isn't known for the speediest service, so it's quite possible it hasn't been sent yet.  But, it's usually worth the wait!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 30, 2014)

JC327 said:


> My German glossybox for April:


omg I love Kneipp... so jealous over here.

They make a warming muscle cream I LOVE but can't get in the U.S.

(i have herniated disks and spinal stenosis) and it's the only thing that works.

I tried buying the american version but it doesn't work the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 30, 2014)

valeried44 said:


> They do send out shipping notices - I noticed that it's usually a couple of days after your box ships.  You can log into your account to see if your order is in pay, packing, or shipped stage.  Glossybox isn't known for the speediest service, so it's quite possible it hasn't been sent yet.  But, it's usually worth the wait!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Apr 30, 2014)

I ordered one two weeks ago and it says the approx. delivery date is between 4/24 and 5/6. It's been in "pack" for several days now. Kind of annoying.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't usually get annoyed by the late delivery of this box, but the fact I have been in "pack" stage for at least a week now IS annoying me. It's the LAST day of April for goodness sake!  I am getting two boxes by accident (I re-subbed too soon) and they are both saying the same thing. Grrrrrrrr.  If I get two of those yellow polishes on top of this ............ *LOL*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sylarana (Apr 30, 2014)

lizbetstyle said:


> Received my Glossybox today and was hopping mad. I know the nail polish was random, but really Glossybox. Isn't this springtime? Shouldn't I have received a SPRING type color? Shouldn't all the options been some sort of Spring color? I see the light blue, the mint green, a few yellow choices, an orange, even a bronze and what do I get in my box...that I've been waiting for all month...white?!? White? Does that even qualify as a color?  I realize it is random for what your box might contain and there have been months when I have wanted something different than what I got and took it like a big girl. But wow, White?!?  I know i'm overreacting but I'm really, really disappointed. It also took 4 coats to get to opaqueness that would cover all the streaks. This is a $15 polish (Ciate). I would expect 2 coats at the most. Once it is opaque it is pretty enough.
> 
> I have been putting off buying any spring colors because I was waiting for this box. I was so (overreactingly) upset, I told my husband I was going out to get some spring colored nail polish and drove to Ulta and bought an OPI in mint green (Gargantuan Green Grape - horrible name).  I then put my Glossybox back together so I could untie it again and enjoy looking at all the other stuff in the box because I was so mad the first time I couldn't focus on the other items. HA, first world problems. Now I feel a little silly.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm feeling with you .. that's exactly how I felt when I saw my "Angel Wings" white. I guess if I ever get married again (highly unlikely as I'm pretty happy with my husband), it would be well suited for that. Other than that, I can't imagine why I would wear pearly white nail polish ... I would have enjoyed any other color .. this one I can just toss. (I use creme white occasionally for background/nail art, but pearly???)

Anyways, I like the rest ... I still don't feel this subscription is worth the official price tag. My 6 months Living Social end with May and unless I can get a similar deal afterwards, I won't extend. Kids love the boxes though ...


----------



## mandithomas89 (Apr 30, 2014)

I just don't feel like anything should be in "pack" that long. I did a 3 month with the MSA code too. I just hope I get 2 different nail polish colors.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> omg I love Kneipp... so jealous over here.
> 
> They make a warming muscle cream I LOVE but can't get in the U.S.
> 
> ...


I dont remember ever seeing the Kneipp prodcuts before. Let me know the name or if you have a pic of the package and I can look for it and send it to you if i find it.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 30, 2014)

Just got my box but cant figure how to upload photos from my phone....


----------



## SaraP (Apr 30, 2014)

Here it is...and that was not easy! They really need to fix mobile....





This box fits in my glossybox "formula" good box, good box, sucky box and repeat. I'll have a full review on my blog tomorrow, if anyone wants to know more about the products.


----------



## purpleorchid (Apr 30, 2014)

Sarap, I got the exact same box! It just arrived. I'm disappointed in the white nail polish. The body wash smells nice. Has anyone ever heard of that brand of eyeshadow primer before?


----------



## wadedl (Apr 30, 2014)

My box came today. White  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am getting the Julep creativity tools in the mail so it could be a good base to play with. I also have those transparent OPI polishes so I something to try them with now. While its not great and exciting at least I have it to use.


----------



## Andieking (Apr 30, 2014)

For all of you who got your box today, did you get tracking info? I'm hoping mine will just show up today but my account still says it's in the PACK stage and no sign of a tracking email. I know this is like a broken record but I'm so freakin' annoyed that GlossyBox can't get an APRIL box out in the month of APRIL.


----------



## katyrn (Apr 30, 2014)

I got my box today. I got the Ciate Beach Hut color, which I detest. I cannot seem to get a nail polish color that I actually like in a subscription box.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Apr 30, 2014)

So I got my shipping email on Monday and it showed being at the facility in NJ. I checked back today and now it's telling me my package doesn't exist. Which is weird because it was registering 2 days ago. I tried again a few hours later... Same thing. Has anyone had this problem before? Should I be concerned and contact CS? They haven't been very helpful in the past, so I see them as a last resort.


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 30, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> So I got my shipping email on Monday and it showed being at the facility in NJ. I checked back today and now it's telling me my package doesn't exist. Which is weird because it was registering 2 days ago. I tried again a few hours later... Same thing. Has anyone had this problem before? Should I be concerned and contact CS? They haven't been very helpful in the past, so I see them as a last resort.


Try putting in your order #, my tracking has been working sporadically, but always with the order number


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 30, 2014)

My box is being delivered tomorrow, I really don't want the white or green polish. Praying for the darkest red or pink


----------



## wadedl (Apr 30, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> So I got my shipping email on Monday and it showed being at the facility in NJ. I checked back today and now it's telling me my package doesn't exist. Which is weird because it was registering 2 days ago. I tried again a few hours later... Same thing. Has anyone had this problem before? Should I be concerned and contact CS? They haven't been very helpful in the past, so I see them as a last resort.


My number was not working and then I put my order number in the shipping area and it worked.


----------



## theredhead (Apr 30, 2014)

My box is still in the "pack" stage and the estimated delivery dates are 4/24 to 5/4. Four more days to deliver it and it hasn't even been shipped yet!

I think this is the latest I have ever had to wait for a GB to ship! Why have so many bloggers gotten theirs in a timely manner? It can't be that hard to ship in batches. My March box arrived on time.

I canceled my subscription in anticipation of the May box so I could use a bonus code, but this is so frustrating!


----------



## lindseylouwho (Apr 30, 2014)

I received my box today with the color Kaftan for my Ciate polish, which is a nice, bright shimmery yellow. Usually yellows look pretty gross on me, especially glittery ones that aren't very opaque, but I'm willing to give this one a shot! Maybe I'll layer it over a white or something.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 30, 2014)

I have two boxes, which I really wish I didn't this month but I share with my daughters and I got TWO WHITE POLISHES! Wth, would've loved a green, blue, purple, etcetera instead of one of the whites! Oh well. Is there a trade thread for April? I couldn't find it from my phone. Thanks.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Apr 30, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Try putting in your order #, my tracking has been working sporadically, but always with the order number


It worked! My box still hasn't left the facility, but at least I know it still exists. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Apr 30, 2014)

@@SerpentineBabou and everyone else still waiting for their box:

On the bright side, late boxes mean you might be getting one of the better polish colors!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 30, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@SerpentineBabou and everyone else still waiting for their box:
> 
> On the bright side, late boxes mean you might be getting one of the better polish colors!


This is totally what I'm hoping for, they can take all the time they want if I get that mint green or red!


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 30, 2014)

My box is still in the packing phase too. Hoping it just shows up tomorrow, as I'm getting tired of waiting. C'mon Glossybox, I want my goodies!  :bringiton:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 30, 2014)

I got my box today, my polish was palm tree.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Apr 30, 2014)

Yay!  It's nice to see some variation in the polish colors.  I wonder if that was part of the shipping holdup?  The early boxes that I have seen or heard about all had the white or the yellow polish.  Maybe they were having to wait on add'l colors?  Just an absolutely unfounded theory but It does seems like the later ones have some colors we haven't heard about yet (fingers crossed).


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 30, 2014)

@@Bizgirlva

Palm Tree is a great color for the toes!


----------



## SaraP (Apr 30, 2014)

instagram glossybox shows 13 colors


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2014)

i got my shipping notice on the 25th but no movement yet it just says tracking data is not yet available.


----------



## quene8106 (May 1, 2014)

no notice and no backdoor tracking. it is officially may on the east coast, smh. throw me a bone and don't give me excuses about your warehouse glossybox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 1, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I got my box today, my polish was palm tree.


I would definitely be happy with that color!


----------



## Mrs30009 (May 1, 2014)

I received my box yesterday.  The nail polish is kitten heels.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 1, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> @@Bizgirlva
> 
> Palm Tree is a great color for the toes!





mandithomas89 said:


> I would definitely be happy with that color!


Thank you. I agree, I feel like it is a very spring/summer shade. It's also a shade I do not have in my collection.  I may finally paint my toes, they've been naked forever since winter never seem to let up I had no motivation to paint them, but now I do!


----------



## SaraP (May 1, 2014)

Mrs30009 said:


> I received my box yesterday.  The nail polish is kitten heels.


That color is very nice!!


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 1, 2014)

Just got my box! I wasn't enthusiastic about the polish after seeing the colours people were getting, but I got Espadrilles and it's beautiful in person, a dark purply red with a gold shimmer. Seems to dry very fast. 

Love the Caldrea body wash; I got Caldrea soap from PS and now I'll have this in the shower. The lip gloss &amp; sealer look great but I need to use up other stuff before I get to them. The Aqua Spa is on my trade list; lavender gives me a headache so I didn't open it. Overall a good box, better than I was expecting.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 1, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I got my box today, my polish was palm tree.


I LOVE this shade, so I went searching for it on eBay and found a full size for 7 bucks, probably an unhappy GB person!  Score for me!


----------



## Justine1988 (May 1, 2014)

I got my first of two boxes today. I got mojito, which I'm not crazy about. Also my body wash was aloe water apricot, which is different than what I've been seeing (I've seen some fig variation). I haven't decided if the body wash is worth trying to trade or not.


----------



## IffB (May 1, 2014)

My box disappeared from my profile, I emailed and they said it will be shipped today... Hope my beauty blender is included!


----------



## valeried44 (May 1, 2014)

@@IffB  Your profile picture with the itty, bitty piglet is just too stinkin' cute!


----------



## ikecarus (May 1, 2014)

Yay my April box is finally in the "pack" stage... hopefully I'll get a shipping notice soon! (though I won't hold my breath hahaha)


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 1, 2014)

IffB said:


> My box disappeared from my profile, I emailed and they said it will be shipped today... Hope my beauty blender is included!


It's been so long since I ordered it I forgot about the beauty blender! I ordered the solid blendercleanser from Sephora shortly after and it's just been sitting there waiting for the blender to come!



ikecarus said:


> Yay my April box is finally in the "pack" stage... hopefully I'll get a shipping notice soon! (though I won't hold my breath hahaha)


My MSA sub box is in the "pack" stage now too! Along with my other one that's been there for over a week!


----------



## Blonde vixen (May 1, 2014)

I bought the 12 month subscription with a code someone posted (thank you very much) and I emailed them yesterday &amp; said could I please not get two April boxes &amp; please not two identical boxes. They emailed me and said sorry it's too late. My second box isn't even in the pack stage.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already received the red nail polish. Now if it was the May box, this would be a different story.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mod Edit - please keep all Buy/Sell/Trade discussion in the B/S/T or Swap area, thank you!


----------



## Kookymama (May 1, 2014)

I got my box a few days ago. The website doesn't indicate that its shipped (in green).  It shows shipped (in orange).   So, I don't think the website is that reliable.  But, I am new so, who knows.  I followed the USPS site to keep track of its progress.

I received the Ciate Snow Virgin nail polish.  It looks interesting.  I am going for a Mani/Pedi with my daughter tomorrow.  I am going to use this polish for the Manicure.

I received the Caldrea Tea Olive Lime body wash.   It looks like the lotion may be in the Mother's day box so, excited to see what that is like.


----------



## purpleorchid (May 1, 2014)

Has anyone tried the LASplash eyeshadow primer yet? Not sure if I should try it or gift it to someone!


----------



## SaraP (May 2, 2014)

@@Kookymama I sometimes get my box before it shows shipped! So your right the shipping info is NOT reliable.

@@purpleorchid I used the primer today...it's sticky prior to drying, so I thought it would work with some glitter bomb shadows I have (Urban Decay I looking at you  &lt;_&lt; ), it only slightly helped with the fall out. BUT it made the rest of my shadow almost unblendable...Only my first time using it so I will try again, but so far not impressed. 

*This primer did do an awesome job of keeping everything on, even my eyeliner. I think it will be best for one shadow looks with a simple highlight. (I'm trying that tomorrow)

*Also just used the body wash, amazing! I just discovered this brand, last month popsugar sent a hand soap that I also loved. Off to purchase tons of this stuff!


----------



## nitelily3 (May 2, 2014)

Hi! This is my first post but I've been a lurker for a while :satisfied:   I had subscribed early in april (monthly) and my box was in the pack stage when I saw the coupon from my subscription addiction and upgraded to a 6 month plan.  The blurb at the bottom stated I'd start that sub in may.  At that point my april box had disspeared so I emailed them trying to confirm that I'd still get the april box and my upgraded subscription would start in may as they already charged me the single box price for April.  The responded and said that they couldn't do that and I'd get two april boxes.  I told them the blurb that it said my 6mo sub would start in may and then they allowed it but now I don't have any shipping notification for my april box (it's completely gone from my profile).  Long story short has this happened to anyone and is anyone else still waiting to get their april box?


----------



## Kookymama (May 2, 2014)

Purpleorchid, I have used the primer for a few days now.   I read that you should apply eye shadow while this primer is still wet.  I had to sort of pat on my light shade of eye shadow all over my lid.  I could not brush it on.  I thought I looked a bit overdone on my aging eyelids  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wiped it down quite a bit to tone the look down.   The next few times I let it dry quite a bit.

I am not sure I need this.  This was my first primer experience so, I don't know if primer is essential.  But, I don't think I will be looking to get more of it.  I will continue to play with it for a while.


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2014)

nitelily3 said:


> Hi! This is my first post but I've been a lurker for a while :satisfied:   I had subscribed early in april (monthly) and my box was in the pack stage when I saw the coupon from my subscription addiction and upgraded to a 6 month plan.  The blurb at the bottom stated I'd start that sub in may.  At that point my april box had disspeared so I emailed them trying to confirm that I'd still get the april box and my upgraded subscription would start in may as they already charged me the single box price for April.  The responded and said that they couldn't do that and I'd get two april boxes.  I told them the blurb that it said my 6mo sub would start in may and then they allowed it but now I don't have any shipping notification for my april box (it's completely gone from my profile).  Long story short has this happened to anyone and is anyone else still waiting to get their april box?


Welcome! I havent had that happen to me but im still waiting for my April box. Maybe you should try to call them and they will give you a different answer.


----------



## flushblush (May 2, 2014)

I, too, am still awaiting my April box! It's been in "pack" for about a week, but who knows, maybe I'll get home from work tonight and it will magically be on my doorstep. Not holding my breath though. I realized today that I'm not actually looking forward to a single thing in the April box anyway... May, on the other hand, is an entirely different story!


----------



## Krystan (May 2, 2014)

I haven't heard much on the lipgloss. 
I have a baby, blossoming lipgloss obsession and I'm so curious if this is going to be a good one.


----------



## Kookymama (May 2, 2014)

Krystan, I really like the lip gloss.  Its a neutral with a decent amount of color.   It goes on nicely.  None of those gloppy streaks that I get with the Clinique brand I have in the makeup bag.

Today, my daughter and I got our mani/pedis.  She has a special occasion so I treated her but, of course I had to get one too.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I brought the Ciate Snow Virgin Nail polish from this box.  It looks like whiteout.  But, I don't mind an adventure and pushed forth.   I only used it on my mani but, I wished I used it on my pedi too (I didn't make a good choice for the toes).  It took 3 coats.  I was nervous during the application that I had made another bad choice..  But, I do like it despite my having very pale skin.


----------



## LooseSeal (May 2, 2014)

nitelily3 said:


> Hi! This is my first post but I've been a lurker for a while :satisfied:   I had subscribed early in april (monthly) and my box was in the pack stage when I saw the coupon from my subscription addiction and upgraded to a 6 month plan.  The blurb at the bottom stated I'd start that sub in may.  At that point my april box had disspeared so I emailed them trying to confirm that I'd still get the april box and my upgraded subscription would start in may as they already charged me the single box price for April.  The responded and said that they couldn't do that and I'd get two april boxes.  I told them the blurb that it said my 6mo sub would start in may and then they allowed it but now I don't have any shipping notification for my april box (it's completely gone from my profile).  Long story short has this happened to anyone and is anyone else still waiting to get their april box?


Same thing happened to me. I emailed CS and they were just like, oh yeah, your April box is still there. I'm still waiting for it to arrive. The order doesn't show up on my dashboard but I was able to get to it by clicking on "My subscriptions and orders" &gt;&gt; 3-month plan (yours would be 6) &gt;&gt; order history. It's still in the "pack" stage with an estimated delivery date of 5/1. Lol wut? The 3-month plan page is just in the "pay" stage and shows the last box as July. At this point it seems more likely that I'll get two May boxes than two Aprils.


----------



## Allison H (May 2, 2014)

nitelily3 said:


> Hi! This is my first post but I've been a lurker for a while :satisfied: I had subscribed early in april (monthly) and my box was in the pack stage when I saw the coupon from my subscription addiction and upgraded to a 6 month plan. The blurb at the bottom stated I'd start that sub in may. At that point my april box had disspeared so I emailed them trying to confirm that I'd still get the april box and my upgraded subscription would start in may as they already charged me the single box price for April. The responded and said that they couldn't do that and I'd get two april boxes. I told them the blurb that it said my 6mo sub would start in may and then they allowed it but now I don't have any shipping notification for my april box (it's completely gone from my profile). Long story short has this happened to anyone and is anyone else still waiting to get their april box?


I've been with GB only since Feb, but I also saw the great promo and upgraded to the yearly subscription. The upgrade also made my first box disappear. Last Friday I was told that the original (first box) was already shipped and I'd get my tracking info on Monday (4/28/14)...still no tracking, or box. I contacted them this morning with no answer, they're looking into it. It'll probably be delivered tomorrow since I'll be out of town this weekend sitting on my front porch for all to see...sigh...


----------



## Allison H (May 2, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I, too, am still awaiting my April box! It's been in "pack" for about a week, but who knows, maybe I'll get home from work tonight and it will magically be on my doorstep. Not holding my breath though. I realized today that I'm not actually looking forward to a single thing in the April box anyway... May, on the other hand, is an entirely different story!


I feel the same way...trades are already set up for my items...if they ever show up!


----------



## lethalglam (May 2, 2014)

Ughhh still waiting for my box too... mine's been in Pack for 3 weeks!!!!! How ridiculous is that? I wrote CS an email but no response yet. So frustrating, glossybox. I'm not signing up for next month's, I'm really not happy about the products in the Bergdorf Goodman box, there's not a single actual makeup item!


----------



## ikecarus (May 2, 2014)

lethalglam said:


> Ughhh still waiting for my box too... mine's been in Pack for 3 weeks!!!!! How ridiculous is that? I wrote CS an email but no response yet. So frustrating, glossybox. I'm not signing up for next month's, I'm really not happy about the products in the Bergdorf Goodman box, there's not a single actual makeup item!


Heh, we're complete opposites because I'm really happy that there doesn't look to be any makeup items! XD


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 2, 2014)

Just a few thought on this months GB:

1.  I get two boxes and got TWO white polishes, go figure.  I just applied "snow virgin" today, and while I like white polish, it took 4 COATS, it works about as well as wet n wild polish, so not worth the 15 bucks.  Does anyone have experience with the brand with other colors?  How do they apply, I love the colors, but the formula makes me wonder if I should buy anymore.

2.  The primer is gross, sticky and you can't blend your eyeshadow with it on.  I'm a UD primer person, this stuff was not good, imho!  It did make my shadow I used as a liner stay like cement tho!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   So I guess I'll use it for shadow to liner applications.

3.  Love the rest of the box, but all and all it was a ho-hum month for me.


----------



## wadedl (May 2, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> 2.  The primer is gross, sticky and you can't blend your eyeshadow with it on.  I'm a UD primer person, this stuff was not good, imho!  It did make my shadow I used as a liner stay like cement tho!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   So I guess I'll use it for shadow to liner applications.


Eyeliner, great idea. I use eyeshadow as liner a lot and the bottom colors never stay as long.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 2, 2014)

I found this month's box very meh.  Not a fan of thw white nailpolish or most of the other stuff.  Seems like Glossy has a lot more obscure brands now than they did when they first started.  I wouldn't mind that if the brands were good but so far, not too impressed.  This month's "meh" may be the incentive I need to cancel &amp; throw more money into Memebox.


----------



## flushblush (May 2, 2014)

For those who got the white polish: could you perhaps try using it on top of another color for a pearlescent look?


----------



## lizbetstyle (May 2, 2014)

flushblush said:


> For those who got the white polish: could you perhaps try using it on top of another color for a pearlescent look?


I received the Ciate in Snow Virgin. It's a white polish. It applies very streaky and takes 4 coats before it doesn't look streaky. It is a flat white, like ceiling paint, and it already just slides off if you touch something even an hour after you let it dry. Probably because it is 4 coats.  I think if you put it over something that would make 5 coats and would be even more unworkable. I have heard that there is a pearlescent white out there though. I don't know what to do with mine. I have used it so it isn't new to trade and truly I wouldn't even give this to a friend in good conscience.


----------



## ahannlv (May 3, 2014)

I STILL dont have my box yet - ugh.  AND I can't find the email for GB customer service. Can anyone help me out = please?  Thank you!!  This is crazy,


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 3, 2014)

ahannlv said:


> I STILL dont have my box yet - ugh.  AND I can't find the email for GB customer service. Can anyone help me out = please?  Thank you!!  This is crazy,


I just contacted their CS. I couldn't find it either but if you go to their FAQ at the bottom, you can click on a question and then click NO for "Did this answer help?" and it will give you a form to fill out. I also tweeted at them before I found that so hopefully they respond to at least one of those.


----------



## ahannlv (May 3, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I just contacted their CS. I couldn't find it either but if you go to their FAQ at the bottom, you can click on a question and then click NO for "Did this answer help?" and it will give you a form to fill out. I also tweeted at them before I found that so hopefully they respond to at least one of those.


Thank you!  I just emailed them to.  They will be billing me in a couple days for May and I still wont have April.  My other concern = what if the box is lost or stolen? It has happened to me before.....


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 3, 2014)

ahannlv said:


> Thank you!  I just emailed them to.  They will be billing me in a couple days for May and I still wont have April.  My other concern = what if the box is lost or stolen? It has happened to me before.....


You're welcome!! Did yours say it shipped or anything? I am just so irritated that mine is still in "pack" mode.


----------



## ahannlv (May 3, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> You're welcome!! Did yours say it shipped or anything? I am just so irritated that mine is still in "pack" mode.


Mine is still in pack mode too!! And I mentioned that in my email.


----------



## JenSmiles (May 3, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> You're welcome!! Did yours say it shipped or anything? I am just so irritated that mine is still in "pack" mode.


Mine is still in pack mode and I'm absolutely frustrated. I contacted GB customer service and they responded within a day - they are moving to a new warehouse and apologized about the shipping delays but then tried to play it off as though I might still receive my box in the shipping timeframe on my profile which is impossible since today is the 3rd and my profile says it should arrive by the 6th of May. GB would have far fewer angry customers if they had simply emailed everyone that there may be delays as a result of the move rather than leaving us to wonder and contact them. Get proactive GB.


----------



## ahannlv (May 3, 2014)

JenSmiles said:


> Mine is still in pack mode and I'm absolutely frustrated. I contacted GB customer service and they responded within a day - they are moving to a new warehouse and apologized about the shipping delays but then tried to play it off as though I might still receive my box in the shipping timeframe on my profile which is impossible since today is the 3rd and my profile says it should arrive by the 6th of May. GB would have far fewer angry customers if they had simply emailed everyone that there may be delays as a result of the move rather than leaving us to wonder and contact them. Get proactive GB.


I absolutely agree. And the way I phrased my email was that "Gee I don't know if you didn't ship it or if someone stole it or it got lost in transport", In other words, if its gonna be late, let me know. If they don't ship by the last week of the month, they should email all the customers involved. It would decrease their customer service emails. I think we should be compensated at this point. I know I won't get my box before they bill me again!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 3, 2014)

Seriously, I agree. Although, if I only get one of my April boxes in the next week, I'm just going to ask if the new 3 month sub I got with that MSA code can just start in May instead of April.

Sidebar - anyone know if you gift one Glossybox for $15 is that the same Glossybox as the regular subscription? As in I could gift myself a box and it'd be the same exact thing but cheaper?


----------



## iPretty949 (May 3, 2014)

I thought I am the only one who has the same prob. Mine says pack too but haven't thought of emailing GB yet. I should be receiving two boxes (one from my OLD acct and one for the annual). But neither shows any progress.
 

*KEEP CALM!!*


----------



## Dalila (May 3, 2014)

I cancelled my subscription. Not because of the late issues (I got mine a few days ago), but I have only about three products that I have like from 3 months of subscribing. That does not make it worth to me. And this month was the worst. Aside from the lip gloss, everything else was a dud. The body wash does not smell like anything, and I'm not keen on getting products from Walmart in a higher end subscription.


----------



## ahannlv (May 3, 2014)

I had 2 subs until this April. And with the shipping problems - I am glad.


----------



## feisty1 (May 3, 2014)

My box and my Mother's Day box are still in packing mode. I am afraid my box won't get here until after Mother's Day! As these will be my first box and I am a new to the sub, I am not sure how long it takes to get to Michigan once it is sent.


----------



## aweheck (May 3, 2014)

Has anyone else checked their account to make sure you are on track to get all the boxes you are intitled to after using one of those limited time codes last week? I had already been charged on 4/8 for April's box. Then got a 12 mth Sub with one of the codes and my account read that the 12 mth Sub would start in April and was in the pay stage, alway and end in March of next year. The next day I canceled my monthly pay Sub after having recieveing notification the day before that it had been shipped. I received that April box and expected another.....but haven't and have never received any notices on it, nor any change of progression on my account dashboard. But this afternoon I checked my Account and my 12-mth now says May box now in payment stage and that my last box will still be March of next year, which will short me a box. I sent a email to customer service to please correct this or let me know if a second April box is going to be sent to me.


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2014)

No April box for me yet.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (May 4, 2014)

Has anyone tried out the eyeshadow primer? I'm hopeful it will make some glittery shadows I have really "pop!"


----------



## Blonde vixen (May 4, 2014)

aweheck said:


> Has anyone else checked their account to make sure you are on track to get all the boxes you are intitled to after using one of those limited time codes last week? I had already been charged on 4/8 for April's box. Then got a 12 mth Sub with one of the codes and my account read that the 12 mth Sub would start in April and was in the pay stage, alway and end in March of next year. The next day I canceled my monthly pay Sub after having recieveing notification the day before that it had been shipped. I received that April box and expected another.....but haven't and have never received any notices on it, nor any change of progression on my account dashboard. But this afternoon I checked my Account and my 12-mth now says May box now in payment stage and that my last box will still be March of next year, which will short me a box. I sent a email to customer service to please correct this or let me know if a second April box is going to be sent to me.


Thanks for posting this. They told me I'm getting two April boxes but the same thing happened to me. It's now saying May is next but my annual is done in March. I don't really want two Aprils but I don't want to be shorted either.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (May 4, 2014)

greeneyedfoxxx said:


> Has anyone tried out the eyeshadow primer? I'm hopeful it will make some glittery shadows I have really "pop!"


I just got my box Friday, so I have only used it twice but I think the primer works great! I used it with the two faced neutral eyes palette I recently got from popsugar and it held up all day with no creasing or migrating/mixing of colors (I have oily eyelids so this is a huge accomplishment for me). I haven't tried it with chunky glitter but it made the shimmery color I'm wearing today pop. I know some people haven't been thrilled but I really like it.


----------



## Kookymama (May 4, 2014)

I used the primer 3 days in a row.  It does what is advertised.  For me, the color intensified a bit too much.   Alan Cummings eye makeup from Caberet comes to mind.  Not a good look for me so, I found myself wiping it down.  This happened when it was applied wet (as directed).  So, I am playing with different colors, letting it dry and trying to decide if its got a place in my life.


----------



## SaraP (May 4, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> I just got my box Friday, so I have only used it twice but I think the primer works great! I used it with the two faced neutral eyes palette I recently got from popsugar and it held up all day with no creasing or migrating/mixing of colors (I have oily eyelids so this is a huge accomplishment for me). I haven't tried it with chunky glitter but it made the shimmery color I'm wearing today pop. I know some people haven't been thrilled but I really like it.


How are you using it? I found I couldn't blend wet and barely once dry.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (May 4, 2014)

sarap said:


> How are you using it? I found I couldn't blend wet and barely once dry.


I used it pretty sparingly. I noticed that a lot came out on the tip of the applicator so I wiped it on the side of the bottle before applying a light layer on my lid and using my finger to spread it around and up to my brow bone. With a light coat and a good crease brush, I didn't have a lot of problems blending (but I tend to do pretty basic styles so maybe it would be harder if you're doing something more involved). I was using neutral colors so I didn't have an issue with the colors being too intense.


----------



## Kookymama (May 4, 2014)

@@SerpentineBabou - When I used it, It was with colors that I accumulated that are probably not right for me.  So, I am going to try with neutrals next.  Those are best for me anyway.  I am not giving up easily.  Good thing its full size.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 4, 2014)

Still no April box for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No tracking either, lol... not that I'm surprised since this is GB...


----------



## quene8106 (May 4, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Still no April box for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No tracking either, lol... not that I'm surprised since this is GB...


same here. if it doesn't get here by may 6th (the last date of arrival per glossybox.com), i'm going to ask for a refund.


----------



## ikecarus (May 4, 2014)

nc42 said:


> same here. if it doesn't get here by may 6th (the last date of arrival per glossybox.com), i'm going to ask for a refund.


My estimated delivery period is 4/30-5/12 so... XD I'm pretty sure I'll get it after 5/12 with the way things are going.


----------



## Allison H (May 4, 2014)

Blonde vixen said:


> Thanks for posting this. They told me I'm getting two April boxes but the same thing happened to me. It's now saying May is next but my annual is done in March. I don't really want two Aprils but I don't want to be shorted either.


I was originally told I'd receive two April boxes, and inquired about it (since I'm still waiting for my April box...), and I also upgraded to the 12 month subscription. This is the response that I got (my account says the ending date is April 2015 though):

Thanks for writing in! I apologize for any confusion. According to our records, you should receive one April GLOSSYBOX. Your 12 month fixed term subscription will begin with the May box in order to avoid an overlap of April. I hope this clarifies.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (May 4, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> I just got my box Friday, so I have only used it twice but I think the primer works great! I used it with the two faced neutral eyes palette I recently got from popsugar and it held up all day with no creasing or migrating/mixing of colors (I have oily eyelids so this is a huge accomplishment for me). I haven't tried it with chunky glitter but it made the shimmery color I'm wearing today pop. I know some people haven't been thrilled but I really like it.


  


Kookymama said:


> I used the primer 3 days in a row.  It does what is advertised.  For me, the color intensified a bit too much.   Alan Cummings eye makeup from Caberet comes to mind.  Not a good look for me so, I found myself wiping it down.  This happened when it was applied wet (as directed).  So, I am playing with different colors, letting it dry and trying to decide if its got a place in my life.


Thank you for the feedback ladies! I'll try it with the Too Faced pallet first. Love that pallet btw! I'm leaving my Naked 2 at home this weekend when I go to Vegas and bringing the Too Faced.


----------



## Krystan (May 5, 2014)

5th of May and still in pack for April. 

I am disappointed. Cancelling my sub after May (because I want that May box so bad!!)


----------



## Kookymama (May 5, 2014)

@@Krystan, are you able to get a tracking number by plugging in your order number?  If you have a tracking number, check with the USPS website and plug it in there.   That was so much more up to date than the glossybox page.  My order just changed to shipped (green) over the weekend and I got the box on 4/29.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 5, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@Krystan, are you able to get a tracking number by plugging in your order number? If you have a tracking number, check with the USPS website and plug it in there. That was so much more up to date than the glossybox page. My order just changed to shipped (green) over the weekend and I got the box on 4/29.


Where do you plug the order number to in order to try and get a tracking number?


----------



## Kookymama (May 5, 2014)

@@mandithomas89, if you have a prior order in your dashboard, click on that tracking number.  When it brings you to the tracking page, clear out the long tracking number from the prior order and enter the order number of the one you are trying to track.  If there is a tracking number/information available it will come up.   If you do get a tracking number, go to the USPS site for more up to date information.

Good Luck!


----------



## flushblush (May 5, 2014)

@@Kookymama This was so helpful, thank you! Mine is "in transit" according to Glossy's backdoor tracking, but USPS doesn't recognize the tracking number given there. Hmmm...

Really hoping for a decent polish color after such a long wait! :bringiton:


----------



## naturalactions (May 5, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@Kookymama This was so helpful, thank you! Mine is "in transit" according to Glossy's backdoor tracking, but USPS doesn't recognize the tracking number given there. Hmmm...
> 
> Really hoping for a decent polish color after such a long wait! :bringiton:


Same here...nothing on USPS for me and today is the last date for delivery in the estimated time line. I am afraid I completely confused them. I had 3 months left on a year sub, and bought another year sub with the MSA code on the same account. Not sure if I am getting dupe boxes the next 3 months or if they will not allow overlap like some other people have had confirmed. I guess if my first box does not arrive today I will have to break down and email CS for some answers.


----------



## Kookymama (May 5, 2014)

@@flushblush - that is how my April Box journey started with the "in transit" message.  Then fields started populating on USPS within a day and stayed ahead of the glossybox updates.  I am hopeful for you!


----------



## celiajuno (May 5, 2014)

Still no tracking number and no reply from Glossybox about when it will ship. I am starting to remember why I cancelled my last subscription. This is Bergdorf Goodman's fault for drawing my back in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (May 5, 2014)

Saw this on Instagram and couldn't resist lol


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 5, 2014)

They responded to me but were extremely vague, gave me no specific info regarding my order and didn't even answer my question, so I got pissed and spent the last 15 minutes at work writing a response back. They gave an 11 day delivery window. Today is day 10 of 11 and it hasn't even been shipped, I said if they can't at least ship it out today or tomorrow at the latest, I want a refund. Quite frankly if they can't live up to the dates they said they'd ship, I don't see why I should have to live up to the money I paid.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 5, 2014)

Also, that meme is amazing. Sorry I don't know how to edit on my phone.


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 5, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> They responded to me but were extremely vague, gave me no specific info regarding my order and didn't even answer my question, so I got pissed and spent the last 15 minutes at work writing a response back. They gave an 11 day delivery window. Today is day 10 of 11 and it hasn't even been shipped, I said if they can't at least ship it out today or tomorrow at the latest, I want a refund. Quite frankly if they can't live up to the dates they said they'd ship, I don't see why I should have to live up to the money I paid.


I'm in the same boat.  I have TWO boxes that have been in the pack stage for weeks that are due to me tomorrow.  They aren't in the "ship" stage yet and I have not received any tracking info either.  I couldn't do "back door" tracking either as I don't have any past shipping history showing in my dashboard.  I think the forces that be need @ GB to stop trying to shove the "we (START) to ship in the 3rd week" song down their paying customers throats and LISTEN to the fact their customers  want them shipped/delivered in a more timely manner.  It's called marketing 101.  Once another sub that is similar comes along that is more professional they will be losing customers like crazy.  I am sticking (for now) because I do like their product but I feel zero loyalty to a brand that is not at all transparent with their customers and their issues.


----------



## Andieking (May 5, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> They responded to me but were extremely vague, gave me no specific info regarding my order and didn't even answer my question, so I got pissed and spent the last 15 minutes at work writing a response back. They gave an 11 day delivery window. Today is day 10 of 11 and it hasn't even been shipped, I said if they can't at least ship it out today or tomorrow at the latest, I want a refund. Quite frankly if they can't live up to the dates they said they'd ship, I don't see why I should have to live up to the money I paid.


My box's last expected delivery date is tomorrow too and I don't see that happening as it's still in the pack stage and I get no backdoor tracking info. I sent them a message this morning telling them how ridiculous it was and that I better not be charged for my May box before I even get my April one. I will probably cancel after I get my May box.


----------



## ikecarus (May 5, 2014)

Mine's still in the "pack" stage and my last expected delivery date is 5/12............  :laughno:


----------



## Miss17February (May 5, 2014)

Just received my April box and not really liking everything. 2/5 likes isn't so bad -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> To my swap list they go....


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 5, 2014)

Glossybox has major probems they haven't shipped my april box or mothers day box.


----------



## quene8106 (May 5, 2014)

I wish that I ordered my box through PayPal because I would have disputed by now. This is just horrible. I feel like they scammed me. Dudes, where is my box?


----------



## SaraP (May 6, 2014)

So sorry for you girls STILL waiting for your box! I will say often my box has been out for delivery and still showing in the pack stage...I hope that's the case for you.

I have an update for the primer...I hated it as a eyeshadow primer, BUT I used it today on my brows and it's AMAZING! I use Anastasia browdip and I know for some of you it stays all day, but for me by the end of the day I have to be careful not to wipe off a brow. I'm on 15 hours of wear and looking good (insert happy dance here)!!! Off to ebay to pick some up on the cheap.


----------



## Andieking (May 6, 2014)

It's a miracle! I just got my April Box shipping info.


----------



## ikecarus (May 6, 2014)

Andieking said:


> It's a miracle! I just got my April Box shipping info.


ME TOO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wasn't sure I was seeing correctly when I saw that email pop up in my inbox just a few minutes ago LOL. This is what Glossybox has done to me.


----------



## ikecarus (May 6, 2014)

For those of you who remember... did the color of the photo of your ciate survey accurately reflect the actual color you received in your box?


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@mandithomas89, if you have a prior order in your dashboard, click on that tracking number.  When it brings you to the tracking page, clear out the long tracking number from the prior order and enter the order number of the one you are trying to track.  If there is a tracking number/information available it will come up.   If you do get a tracking number, go to the USPS site for more up to date information.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks!! This is my first order with GLossybox so it won't work this time, but I have a 3 month sub, so I'm sure it'll come in handy the next couple months!



girlnamedpete said:


> I'm in the same boat.  I have TWO boxes that have been in the pack stage for weeks that are due to me tomorrow.  They aren't in the "ship" stage yet and I have not received any tracking info either.  I couldn't do "back door" tracking either as I don't have any past shipping history showing in my dashboard.  I think the forces that be need @ GB to stop trying to shove the "we (START) to ship in the 3rd week" song down their paying customers throats and LISTEN to the fact their customers  want them shipped/delivered in a more timely manner.  It's called marketing 101.  Once another sub that is similar comes along that is more professional they will be losing customers like crazy.  I am sticking (for now) because I do like their product but I feel zero loyalty to a brand that is not at all transparent with their customers and their issues.


Agree so much. I haven't even gotten my first box yet and I'm already seriously considering canceling once my current sub ends because of how they're handling this situation. We'll see if they respond to my latest email.



Andieking said:


> My box's last expected delivery date is tomorrow too and I don't see that happening as it's still in the pack stage and I get no backdoor tracking info. I sent them a message this morning telling them how ridiculous it was and that I better not be charged for my May box before I even get my April one. I will probably cancel after I get my May box.


I think I saw in the other thread that they've started charging for May already. So ridiculous. I already paid up front for the next 3 months (oh joy) so I'm stuck with them until then, but I'm already ready to cancel. So far the only reason I wouldn't cancel is if I happened to be close to getting a free box with their glossydots.



nc42 said:


> I wish that I ordered my box through PayPal because I would have disputed by now. This is just horrible. I feel like they scammed me. Dudes, where is my box?


I didn't even think of that! I might dispute it actually.



sarap said:


> So sorry for you girls STILL waiting for your box! I will say often my box has been out for delivery and still showing in the pack stage...I hope that's the case for you.


That's what I was really hoping was going to be the case when someone responded to my email. Like SURPRISE our system is behind, but your stuff has actually shipped. But then this was his response:



> Thanks for writing in! The April Glossyboxes are still in the process of shipping. Once your order has left our warehouse you will receive a confirmation email, along with your tracking number. Thanks for your patience and understanding.


As generic as it comes and not remotely helpful. I feel like if my order had shipped, they'd want to tell me.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 6, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> For those of you who remember... did the color of the photo of your ciate survey accurately reflect the actual color you received in your box?


I don't think it does. I just checked mine and it was just white, with no color name. For March the Nails Inc. polish was the correct color and also noted the color name next to it.


----------



## Kookymama (May 6, 2014)

@@SaraP ~ Thanks for the update on the primer.  I tried it again yesterday and I just can't seem to prevent the blotchy application.  My shadow won't blend.   But, the eyebrow solution I need.  So, I am going to give that a whirl today.

I have an update on the Ciate Polish.  My manicure began to chip pretty badly yesterday.  I got it done at a nail salon on Friday.  I did nothing over the weekend. I don't know if that is typical because I don't get manicures usually.   In any event, it could not be saved and has been removed. 

I am definitely interested in purchasing the Caldrea body wash in full size - anyone know where you can get this cheaper than $18 a bottle?


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

I got an email from Glossybox this morning - not a response to my email, but they changed my 3 month subscription to start in May. Which I was excited about at first because I really don't want two April boxes, but then I noticed my account says the sub starts in May and ends in June. 

For those who had this happen to them before, did it end up getting resolved?


----------



## SaraP (May 6, 2014)

@@Kookymama I'm in love with that body wash, I know $18 is steep but I WANT it!!!


----------



## naturalactions (May 6, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I got an email from Glossybox this morning - not a response to my email, but they changed my 3 month subscription to start in May. Which I was excited about at first because I really don't want two April boxes, but then I noticed my account says the sub starts in May and ends in June.
> 
> For those who had this happen to them before, did it end up getting resolved?


I got a similar email this morning and was also excited because it said my first month was May. However, my dashboard finally shows a shipment for April and states my year sub ends in March 2015. So I looked at emails for my other year sub account and each month, they all say "First Month (insert current month here)". Bummer. Does your dashboard reflect shipping for your second April box yet?


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 6, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I got a similar email this morning and was also excited because it said my first month was May. However, my dashboard finally shows a shipment for April and states my year sub ends in March 2015. So I looked at emails for my other year sub account and each month, they all say "First Month (insert current month here)". Bummer. Does your dashboard reflect shipping for your second April box yet?


I was looking through my email this morning hoping to see the shipping info from GB.  Instead I rec'd a "You're In!" email that makes it look like I just re-subbed (but no cost associated with it).  I re-subbed weeks ago (accidenatlly too soon so I have 2 boxes due for April), paid and the box was in "pack" mode for weeks! Then I go to my acct on their website and now 1 box is still in"pack stage" and my 2nd has now shifted from "pack" to "pay"!  WHATTTTTTTT????????  What are these people doing???????


----------



## moonbunny7 (May 6, 2014)

I just got off the phone with CS they told me the reason for the delay for the April box is they just got a new warehouse and that is where the boxes are shipping from. I am waiting on my tracking still for the April box they said I should receive tracking information on it today.


----------



## flushblush (May 6, 2014)

girlnamedpete said:


> I was looking through my email this morning hoping to see the shipping info from GB.  Instead I rec'd a "You're In!" email that makes it look like I just re-subbed (but no cost associated with it).  I re-subbed weeks ago (accidenatlly too soon so I have 2 boxes due for April), paid and the box was in "pack" mode for weeks! Then I go to my acct on their website and now 1 box is still in"pack stage" and my 2nd has now shifted from "pack" to "pay"!  WHATTTTTTTT????????  What are these people doing???????


I got the "You're In!" email too, even though I'm in the middle of my 3-month sub. I think it just means I'm "in" for the May box. As for the other stuff you mentioned... sigh. Their website super sucks and I barely understand it.


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 6, 2014)

moonbunny7 said:


> I just got off the phone with CS they told me the reason for the delay for the April box is they just got a new warehouse and that is where the boxes are shipping from. I am waiting on my tracking still for the April box they said I should receive tracking information on it today.


What is the number you called?  I may do the same today to get this straightened out.  Thanks!


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 6, 2014)

Hmmm. you may be right on that.  What is disturbing is I have zero reference to my April box now in my acct.


----------



## Kookymama (May 6, 2014)

@@SaraP ~  Glad you love it too!  I received the Tea Olive Lime scent.   It has a nice feel to it, almost like you can feel a bit of oil so not drying.  I don't feel the need to put anything else on outside of the shower.  Looking forward to the full size bottle of lotion that is in the mother's day box.    Once I get that I will see if I want/need both but, I will pull the trigger on this for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andieking (May 6, 2014)

moonbunny7 said:


> I just got off the phone with CS they told me the reason for the delay for the April box is they just got a new warehouse and that is where the boxes are shipping from. I am waiting on my tracking still for the April box they said I should receive tracking information on it today.


Yes, I did notice the shipping info is starting in Hebron, KY. It was New York or somewhere before, I think right??


----------



## felicia1995 (May 6, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> For those of you who remember... did the color of the photo of your ciate survey accurately reflect the actual color you received in your box?


In my surveys, the polish was white, but it came in Kaftan (bright yellow) in my box.


----------



## moonbunny7 (May 6, 2014)

girlnamedpete said:


> What is the number you called?  I may do the same today to get this straightened out.  Thanks!


Just the number they provide on their website 1-855-738-1140. Just a warning though you might have to call back multiple time to get a hold of someone.


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 6, 2014)

moonbunny7 said:


> Just the number they provide on their website 1-855-738-1140. Just a warning though you might have to call back multiple time to get a hold of someone.


Thank you!


----------



## ikecarus (May 6, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I don't think it does. I just checked mine and it was just white, with no color name. For March the Nails Inc. polish was the correct color and also noted the color name next to it.


Ahh, okay thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 6, 2014)

panicked said:


> In my surveys, the polish was white, but it came in Kaftan (bright yellow) in my box.


Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## celiajuno (May 6, 2014)

Still no word from Glossybox and no update on my account page. I am a little upset.


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 6, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> Still no word from Glossybox and no update on my account page. I am a little upset.


Me, too.  I tried to call and now their recording says they aren't taking calls but to send an email.  Nice work!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

girlnamedpete said:


> Me, too.  I tried to call and now their recording says they aren't taking calls but to send an email.  Nice work!


If they're not going to pick up the phone, they could at least bother to respond to emails. Even though I didn't ask for it, I am happy they switched my 3 month sub to start in May so I don't get double April boxes. However, doing that with no explanation is still not an acceptable substitute for responding to my email and actually answering my questions about my missing April box and how that Bergdorfs expiration date that's a little ambitious for a company with this many shipping issues.

Btw I keep meaning to tell you I love your avatar! Your dog is so cute! Reminds me of mine back home at my mom's!


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 6, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> If they're not going to pick up the phone, they could at least bother to respond to emails. Even though I didn't ask for it, I am happy they switched my 3 month sub to start in May so I don't get double April boxes. However, doing that with no explanation is still not an acceptable substitute for responding to my email and actually answering my questions about my missing April box and how that Bergdorfs expiration date that's a little ambitious for a company with this many shipping issues.
> 
> Btw I keep meaning to tell you I love your avatar! Your dog is so cute! Reminds me of mine back home at my mom's!


I completely agree.  I asked in an email for them to move my 2nd 3 mo sub from Apr-June to May-July. We'll see, though.  Thanks for the comment on my doggie.  Her name is Stella and she is such a love! We rescued her about 18 months ago and I have no idea how we got by before we adopted her. She is the best!


----------



## quene8106 (May 6, 2014)

this thread should be dead now since it's may but nooooo glossybox wants to play around with people's money and ish. i'm about to go to the bbb.


----------



## ikecarus (May 6, 2014)

nc42 said:


> this thread should be dead now since it's may but nooooo glossybox wants to play around with people's money and ish. i'm about to go to the bbb.


I have a feeling this thread won't die until mid-May. XD


----------



## quene8106 (May 6, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I have a feeling this thread won't die until mid-May. XD


yup. pretty much. i'm kicking myself in the pants for not paying via paypal for this or the bergdorf box. my bank will freeze my account and reissue a new card if i want to dispute a transaction so that's the only reason why i haven't filed a bank dispute with glossybox yet.  i hope they would stop ignoring my requests for a refund.


----------



## ikecarus (May 6, 2014)

nc42 said:


> yup. pretty much. i'm kicking myself in the pants for not paying via paypal for this or the bergdorf box. my bank will freeze my account and reissue a new card if i want to dispute a transaction so that's the only reason why i haven't filed a bank dispute with glossybox yet.  i hope they would stop ignoring my requests for a refund.


I'm so sorry to hear that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And ugh, I just really despise Glossybox for their inconsistent CS and their disgustingly late shipping times but I can't quit them because of their really great collaboration boxes. D:&lt;


----------



## quene8106 (May 6, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And ugh, I just really despise Glossybox for their inconsistent CS and their disgustingly late shipping times but I can't quit them because of their really great collaboration boxes. D:&lt;


same here. the only reason why i put up with their crap because their boxes exceed the cost of the box 99% of the time. i couldn't say no to bergdorf this month. #noselfcontrol


----------



## amygab1126 (May 6, 2014)

I'm not usually impatient about these, but what has happened here is ridiculous. My April box was in the "pack" stage for three weeks (charged on April 9) and I have yet to receive it. As of yesterday, it still said "pack". Today I just got charged again, and it shows that I only have a box in the "pay" stage. I can't tell if I'm getting charged twice for the same thing, or what's going on. I wish you could cancel this sub with a click instead of a freakin' phone call.

ETA: I checked my emails (Glossybox has a "fake" email address for me that I typically don't check). I got a shipping email for the April box at 2:35am today. I was charged for the May box at 4:15am. So...ok. If I get the stuff and am not being double-charged, fine. They really need to work on some things, though.


----------



## lethalglam (May 6, 2014)

Ughhh mine's *Still* in the pack stage. I emailed CS and they literally have said nothing useful. I'm really sick of waiting as I'm sure we all are.


----------



## feisty1 (May 6, 2014)

My April Box hasn't shipped but my Mothers Day box shipped today by newgistics. I was also charged for May today. Yeah I'm pretty disappointed. First time glossybox. No response to any of my emails in days. I can see why ther Facebook is filled with complaints.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

girlnamedpete said:


> I completely agree.  I asked in an email for them to move my 2nd 3 mo sub from Apr-June to May-July. We'll see, though.  Thanks for the comment on my doggie.  Her name is Stella and she is such a love! We rescued her about 18 months ago and I have no idea how we got by before we adopted her. She is the best!


Aw she's so cute!! Any luck with them moving your sub? I woke up to a shipping email this morning. That's probably the only "response" I'll get. Terrible CS.


----------



## celiajuno (May 7, 2014)

Still no response from Glossybox. How hard is it to respond to an e-mail?


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> Still no response from Glossybox. How hard is it to respond to an e-mail?


I've sent them 3 emails in the last 3 days. The first one got a 3 sentence response that may as well have been a mass email because it was totally impersonal and gave no information specific to my account. After the second one, I woke up to a confirmation email saying that my 3 month sub moved to start in May instead of April but with no explanation or response. And today after the third one, I woke up to a shipping confirmation email and no response.

Apparently for them, simply responding to an email and answering the questions asked is very hard.


----------



## Krystan (May 7, 2014)

April is my first box and I paid with paypal, well today I got an email that there was a problem with my payment for May and I'm confused because that paypal is still fine with plenty of funds available to it. Will they not automatically recharge paypal? I'm confused. 
And also angry, because why are they attempting to charge me for May when I still have no tracking for April??


----------



## Kookymama (May 7, 2014)

I noticed Glossy has gone completely dark on FB.  I usually lurk there for daily updates.  They haven't posted a chirpy photo/blurb in quite a few days. 

I hope everyone gets their boxes this week!


----------



## lethalglam (May 7, 2014)

Mine says that it shipped out today but it's not supposed to arrive for another 3 days or so. I'm also confused about that PINK bonus code that was supposed to give you a free blush with sign-up because I haven't seen anyone unbox one yet. Does anyone know if they actually sent out those blushes?


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

Yeah, I had the code for the beauty blender but it doesn't show anywhere on my confirmation email. I'm going to be pissed if I don't get it though and I'm not going to be able to prove it.


----------



## quene8106 (May 7, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Yeah, I had the code for the beauty blender but it doesn't show anywhere on my confirmation email. I'm going to be pissed if I don't get it though and I'm not going to be able to prove it.


Ditto.


----------



## quene8106 (May 7, 2014)

My box finally shipped. I would have rather received a refund than getting a box at this point. My MAY BIRCHBOX will probably get here faster.


----------



## SaraP (May 7, 2014)

If you do not get the bonus item contact them on facebook. Prior to my current 12 month sub, I spent the prior 9 months unsubbing each month and only resubbing with a great promo (or great spoiler). Often they will miss the promo :angry: but I have had nothing but good luck with their FB CS, they have always sent me the promo and (almost always) sent an extra for my trouble. I received a Malin+Goetz lip balm, a perfume stick, another lip gloss and a few I can't remember as extras.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

Thank you @@SaraP!! I will definitely do that if I don't get the blender.


----------



## SaraP (May 7, 2014)

I always have good CS with them and I know from MUT that's not everyone's experience!

In fact I ordered 4 of the May boxes on May 1st, and they sent me Aprils box! I called and they refunded my April charges and didn't ask me to return the inbound boxes. I know they are hit or miss but FB has always been good to me.


----------



## coffeeformom (May 8, 2014)

My box shipped today, I contacted them via facebook and apparently they are moving warehouses or something that's why the boxes are taking so long


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 8, 2014)

Woke up to another shipping notice... only this time it was for my 3 month sub that they "switched" to start in May. I do not want a second late ass April box after they told me I didn't have to get one.


----------



## SaraP (May 8, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Woke up to another shipping notice... only this time it was for my 3 month sub that they "switched" to start in May. I do not want a second late ass April box after they told me I didn't have to get one.


If it is April they seem to be letting people keep it and sending the May one too.

(This would have been awesome, if the box was better!)


----------



## SaraP (May 8, 2014)

coffeeformom said:


> My box shipped today, I contacted them via facebook and apparently they are moving warehouses or something that's why the boxes are taking so long


Sorry but that's BS, IF they did change warehouses I'm sure it wasn't spur of the moment...right! Also all us girls who ordered on May 1 (way after everyone waiting for theirs) had April boxes sent before many of you girls. I call BS. That being said I do love getting my glossybox. Even when it's late and I'm all :bringiton: once I have it I'm like :w00t:


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 8, 2014)

sarap said:


> If it is April they seem to be letting people keep it and sending the May one too.
> 
> (This would have been awesome, if the box was better!)


I complained and that's what I'm hoping for! But yeah, it would be better. No one seems terribly interested in getting the lip gloss or eye stuff from this box in a swap.


----------



## SaraP (May 8, 2014)

The primer wasn't good for me as a primer, but I've been using it on my brows and my brows are lasting my full day (12 to 16 hours)!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 8, 2014)

sarap said:


> The primer wasn't good for me as a primer, but I've been using it on my brows and my brows are lasting my full day (12 to 16 hours)!!


I'll have to try it that way! I have been meaning to get brow gel so it could work out after all!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 8, 2014)

Honestly, I think the reason why we always seem to get screwed on the shipping is that their US customers aren't their first priority. My impression of the company is that their UK and other European country sales are way higher, and they're probably making more money on, hence why ours ship at the end of the month, and they don't seem to be trying to rectify the US shipping situation.


----------



## amygab1126 (May 8, 2014)

So, I got the Ciate in the exact shade I wanted (Skinny Dip - sparkly red). Just one problem:


----------



## feisty1 (May 8, 2014)

Woah that is a messy problem!!! I'm so sorry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 8, 2014)

amygab1126 said:


> So, I got the Ciate in the exact shade I wanted (Skinny Dip - sparkly red). Just one problem:


Oh geez, that is terrible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amygab1126 (May 8, 2014)

I emailed them and posted on their Facebook about the broken bottle. I don't know how they are about this sort of thing, because I haven't had to complain about a damaged item before (with this or any sub). I can't even sell or trade the stuff I didn't want, because it's all covered in red nail polish, so I really hope I'm not just SOL here.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 8, 2014)

amygab1126 said:


> So, I got the Ciate in the exact shade I wanted (Skinny Dip - sparkly red). Just one problem:


Oh no! So sorry! I hope they fix it for you quickly.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 9, 2014)

amygab1126 said:


> I emailed them and posted on their Facebook about the broken bottle. I don't know how they are about this sort of thing, because I haven't had to complain about a damaged item before (with this or any sub). I can't even sell or trade the stuff I didn't want, because it's all covered in red nail polish, so I really hope I'm not just SOL here.


I hope they fix it and send you a new one asap!! Their Facebook customer service seems to be much better than their horrible email people so they should take care of it I would think. I just got another one sentence response from their email customer service, meanwhile their Facebook tagged me in a really nice comment offering to do anything they could to help. So I decided to just ask them instead of bothering with the email people from now on.


----------



## quene8106 (May 9, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I hope they fix it and send you a new one asap!! Their Facebook customer service seems to be much better than their horrible email people so they should take care of it I would think. I just got another one sentence response from their email customer service, meanwhile their Facebook tagged me in a really nice comment offering to do anything they could to help. So I decided to just ask them instead of bothering with the email people from now on.


yeah i agree. i told them that the reps that do the cs emails make my blood pressure go up. facebook cs is much better and quicker.


----------



## SaraP (May 9, 2014)

@@amygab1126 That stinks! I've had really good CS from Facebook, I'd try them there. I think I'm getting 3 April boxes, if GB doesn't fix this I'll send you one of my polishes.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 9, 2014)

Does anyone know if there's a GB trade thread?


----------



## ikecarus (May 9, 2014)

FormosaHoney said:


> Does anyone know if there's a GB trade thread?


Here you go! https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130451-glossybox-trades/


----------



## Kookymama (May 9, 2014)

@@amygab1126 - How disappointing!  I have seen people mention this type of thing happening and are asked to send a FB PM.  I think they will replace it no problem.  If I  was a CS/Social media rep during this shipping ordeal, I would welcome a request I can resolve!

Good Luck!


----------



## biancardi (May 9, 2014)

@@amygab1126 - make sure you tell them the color of your nailpolish!!  they might send you a different color

based on the issues they are having - it might be a while before they get a replacement to you.  They messed up on my holiday box and it took them almost TWO months to replace the products in question.


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 9, 2014)

Both of my April BG's have FINALLY shipped.  I rec'd my May Blush Mystery Box yesterday and I would betcha I get my May Ipsy bag before receipt of either April GB.  Their online CS rep Melissa was actually very thorough and nice when I complained about the mess with GB, but I also said in my email I know that none of it is the fault of who has to answer all the angry emails and that I don't envy their position at all. What a sucky job that must be working for a company that seems unable to get it together.


----------



## celiajuno (May 9, 2014)

I got my May Birchbox today but still no word from Glossybox. This is very annoying. I cannot believe that they cannot respond to my e-mails, no wonder they have an F rating with the BBB. I am going to ask my CC company for a chargeback and be done with them.


----------



## SaraP (May 9, 2014)

Oh Glossybox...It's not like you're a new company and of course people will forgive a misstep from time to time, but pull it together!

*They're kinda like a drunk girlfriend you love, but you also want to slap.


----------



## lethalglam (May 9, 2014)

Holy moly, my box finally arrived today. Surprisingly, the tracking said it was set to arrive May 13th though!! I cancelled for next month. At least they remembered to give me my bonus blush though. Phewf. And my nail polish arrived intact, thankfully.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 9, 2014)

How are the Glossyboxes actually being delivered? USPS?

ETA Newgistics confuses me.  :wacko:


----------



## SaraP (May 9, 2014)

It starts with Newgistics and then transfers to USPS for delivery.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 9, 2014)

Thanks @@SaraP!!!


----------



## StickyLips (May 9, 2014)

I finally got my box today and I got the white nail polish!  Ugh.  That was the one color that I didn't want!  I listed it in the trade thread.


----------



## amygab1126 (May 9, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@amygab1126 That stinks! I've had really good CS from Facebook, I'd try them there. I think I'm getting 3 April boxes, if GB doesn't fix this I'll send you one of my polishes.


That's so nice of you Sara! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But it should be ok. I actually did get a response to the email I sent them (from a "Melissa"), and was told I'd get a replacement April box. I'm assuming it'll take a long time, but that's totally alright, as long as I get it. I did specify the shade in my email, so I hope they send me the right one!


----------



## feisty1 (May 10, 2014)

I received my box today and love it! I received my beauty blender free gift also! I was really worried they would forget it.

Edited: lack of typing skills.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 10, 2014)

Mine should be here Monday. I'm anxious to get that BeautyBlender and see what color polish I get!


----------



## flushblush (May 10, 2014)

Finally, finally got my box!! I got the Tea Olive Lime Caldrea and Skinny Dip polish - not my first choice by far, but at least it's not white, and I think it will be nice for fall (if it doesn't dry up by then). Also, did anyone else get a coupon for $1 off Aqua Spa products? I didn't hear anything about it, so I was a little surprised to see it. The funny thing about it is that it says it's available at Walmart, which just underscored how crappy this particular box is, I think. I subscribed to Glossy to get higher end brands, not brands I can buy at any old drugstore (or superstore, in this case). It smells nice, but I'm overloaded on body lotion, so I'm not sure what to do with it or the LaSplash, which I have no interest in testing.


----------



## ikecarus (May 10, 2014)

IT'S A CHRISTMAS MIRACLE IN MAY BECAUSE I FINALLY GOT MY APRIL BOX. XD

Variations: Skinny Dip for the Ciate (it's the really bright and sparkly orange) and Tea Olive Lime for the Caldrea (I LOVE THIS SO MUCH).


----------



## Kookymama (May 10, 2014)

@@flushblush ~ I did get the coupon as well and was a bit tad turned off by the Walmart reference.  Yet, I found myself liking the lotion.  It has a nice scent and works pretty well.  If I was in Walmart and needed a cheap, serviceable lotion, I wouldn't be opposed to putting it in my cart.  I have been using it since it arrived.  But, I just got the Caldrea Tea Olive Lime (full size!) lotion in my Mother's day box so just recently switched to that.


----------



## SaraP (May 10, 2014)

@@Kookymama I love that Caldrea Tea Olive Lime fragrance!


----------



## Kookymama (May 10, 2014)

@@SaraP ~ Me too!  I am definitely getting some of the body wash after the tease that was sent in the box.   I may just get on that right now.  

Update:  Mission accomplished.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 10, 2014)

Add me to the Skinny Dip and Tea Olive Lime variations. I resubscribed with the MSA coupon, so maybe this is the box we all got as late subscribers. If I didn't get the coupon for this, I probably would have skipped this box.


----------



## ikecarus (May 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Add me to the Skinny Dip and Tea Olive Lime variations. I resubscribed with the MSA coupon, so maybe this is the box we all got as late subscribers. If I didn't get the coupon for this, I probably would have skipped this box.


I was hoping that they would sell out of the April boxes before the MSA codes expired, but no such luck. Oh well, at least it wasn't a terrible box with three full size items and a body wash that I really like.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystan (May 12, 2014)

Skinny Dip here also. I put it on and I like it!


----------



## quene8106 (May 13, 2014)

my box is FINALLY out for delivery. it better not be damaged and i hope the mail lady comes before i go to work


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 13, 2014)

Mine, too.  I will be getting my April Glossybox(es) and my May Ipsy on the same day.  Ha!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 13, 2014)

girlnamedpete said:


> Mine, too.  I will be getting my April Glossybox(es) and my May Ipsy on the same day.  Ha!


Me too!


----------



## princess2010 (May 13, 2014)

I got my April box today! I was not excited about this box but I wanted the free beauty blender that was included with a certain code. So the box got here and I'm pleasantly surprised! I adore the BellaPierre lip gloss! LOOOOOVe it!!!!! The body wash smells heavenly, and I got the Ciate in a bright orange that is perfect for summer. Also my beauty blender was in there! I was skeptical that it would be included because they've been known to leave out stuff like that. All in all I'm enjoying this box a lot! I don't enjoy that I got an April box on May 13th though.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 14, 2014)

Got mine today. Also got Skinny Dip and Tea Olive Lime. And I'm happy they didn't leave out my BeautyBlender!


----------



## quene8106 (May 14, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Got mine today. Also got Skinny Dip and Tea Olive Lime. And I'm happy they didn't leave out my BeautyBlender!


same here!


----------



## Kookymama (May 14, 2014)

@ - I liked my April box too.  I used all of it.  I love the lip gloss as well and also bought the full size of the tea olive lime Caldrea.


----------



## Hi2sierra (May 14, 2014)

In ordered my box on the 2nd and it's still not here. I am getting beyond angry now!!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 15, 2014)

I got my second box today. Bad news is I got two of the Skinny Dip polishes and tea olive lime body washes. Good news is they accidentally gave me a second beauty blender!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (May 15, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> I just got my box Friday, so I have only used it twice but I think the primer works great! I used it with the two faced neutral eyes palette I recently got from popsugar and it held up all day with no creasing or migrating/mixing of colors (I have oily eyelids so this is a huge accomplishment for me). I haven't tried it with chunky glitter but it made the shimmery color I'm wearing today pop. I know some people haven't been thrilled but I really like it.


  


Kookymama said:


> I used the primer 3 days in a row.  It does what is advertised.  For me, the color intensified a bit too much.   Alan Cummings eye makeup from Caberet comes to mind.  Not a good look for me so, I found myself wiping it down.  This happened when it was applied wet (as directed).  So, I am playing with different colors, letting it dry and trying to decide if its got a place in my life.


  


greeneyedfoxxx said:


> Thank you for the feedback ladies! I'll try it with the Too Faced pallet first. Love that pallet btw! I'm leaving my Naked 2 at home this weekend when I go to Vegas and bringing the Too Faced.


I used the primer with the a Two Faced pallet on Friday and Saturday last weekend and it was awesome! I tried bothe the middle and bottom looks that are suggested. (My profile pic is from Sat.) My makeup looked so good thanks to the primer, pallet and beauty blender!


----------



## theredhead (May 16, 2014)

I FINALLY got my April Glossybox today (May 15th) and the Beauty Blender bonus (the only reason I bought the dang box this month) is not in there!

Glossybox CS has been less than helpful with my questions about the shipping delay. No apologies, no explanation for the delay (no mention of the warehouse switch) no offers of a discount or glossydots like I know other customers have gotten for this month.

On top of that, the fact that two beauty bloggers got the May Bergdorf box early to review, before all the April boxes had been shipped/delivered, is just extremely frustrating. It's certainly not indicative of their shipping/service for new customers.

I am so frustrated with Glossybox. They certainly don't seem interested in retaining customers.


----------



## Kookymama (May 16, 2014)

@greeneyedfoxx ~ Your makeup looks beautiful.  I am glad this primer is working out for you.  I am trying to love it.  I gave up on it and went back to it yesterday.  It was very humid here and I felt this tacky/sticky feeling on my eyelids all day.  Definitely not a repurchase for me but, will continue to play around.


----------



## Hi2sierra (May 16, 2014)

theredhead said:


> I FINALLY got my April Glossybox today (May 15th) and the Beauty Blender bonus (the only reason I bought the dang box this month) is not in there!
> 
> Glossybox CS has been less than helpful with my questions about the shipping delay. No apologies, no explanation for the delay (no mention of the warehouse switch) no offers of a discount or glossydots like I know other customers have gotten for this month.
> 
> ...


I wasn't able to get ahold of cs by phone and the email people were less than helpful but their Facebook team is great. Try and contact them they are sending me my missing beauty blender.


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2014)

amygab1126 said:


> So, I got the Ciate in the exact shade I wanted (Skinny Dip - sparkly red). Just one problem:


Oh no! Hope they were able to help you out with that.


----------



## saku (May 30, 2014)

i immediately unsubbed from glossy after my living social 3-month deal, but i still follow the threads to see if it's worth it to re-sub...but with all the issues, looks like it's still a NO. and i was really turned off when they sent me an email, after i unsubbed, that they'll automatically re-sub me if i don't send them an email telling them _not to automatically resub me_. grrr. so annoyed with glossy still...  :angry:


----------

